# Blackadder's Lucius Pattern Reaver



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Blackadder's Lucius Pattern Reaver

Yes before anyone quips that I am crazy (but in a good way) let me acknowledge the fact.

Anyway I have been posed the problem of designing (And building) armour for a FW Mars Pattern Reaver _à la mode_ Lucius Pattern. And before you ask, "No I don't do commissions!" however if anyone is inclined to follow along with this thread and build their own armour components they are welcome and I will answer any questions as we proceed.

Let me begin by stating that the Reaver is my second least favorite titan I see no need for it.

My biggest fault with the Lucius pattern attempts at the Reaver is trying to duplicate the contours of the Mars Pattern with slabs of plasticard. This gives the titan a sloped shoulder hunchbacked appearance that connotes weakness to my jaundiced eye. I intend to remodel the armour in a Lucius vein much as the Lucius Warhound carapace completely departs from the Mars Pattern carapace.

The first order of business is to design a new helmet shape for the FW Reaver cockpit. I think the head of the titans should be reminiscent of each other and sort of morph in shape from Warhound to Reaver to Warlord; evolve if you will.

So my design will be that middle ground and be domed, not the flattish pancake head of the FW model:

http://i.imgur.com/Eacq2bP.jpg









There will be a short snouted appearance reminiscent of the Warhound not apparent in the front view


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Carapace Renovation

Really bad concept art Blackadder but it does convey the intent.....
http://i.imgur.com/309WL5P.jpg 









We've all seen them; beautifully rendered scratchbuilt Lucius Pattern Reavers that faithfully mimic the arms and armament of the Mars product but somehow they leave me cold. That trapezoidal carapace design, the hexagonal Apoc Rocket Pod (shades of the Armorcast original) and reminding me of that (Surinam toad no I won't include pictures of that again you can google it if you have the stomach.......  )

I propose (represented in my pitiful sketches above) an Apoc 10 rocket battery on either side of the main carapace that pop up as required and snap down to give a clean front/side view of the side armour 

Chest and back armour roughly angular in shape but the side carapaces jutting at slightly less than 90° to the perpendicular.

Naturally all the leg and waist armour will be angular copies of the Mars original and interchangeable with the FW original pieces and held in place with magnets so in effect there will be two; a Lucius and a Mars for the price of one.

Priceless!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

You're crazy in a good way, and we love you for letting us tag along on your titanic projects! Will be following this with greatest interesst.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sanity is for the weak, which means you are the strongest person I know!!!!!!!!!! You can no longer deny that you are the machine god!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that looks sort of like an Astartes battle helm.
Why is it there isn't a Titan that looks sort of like a big ass space marine.
Back to the subject, have you chosen a specific Titan legio if not make up your own Titan legion and actually start making your own unique Titan army,on another thought do you think you'll make a chaos Titan at some point.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting redesign, considering it's now standing up straighter than the stock model, will it also be taller? Is it more a case of the head being moved up on the body or will it be looking like a titan that's just come back from the chiropractors


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Praise the god damn Omnissiah.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

GO GO, MAD SCIENTIST GO!!!
build this one!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

son of azurman said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that looks sort of like an Astartes battle helm.
> Why is it there isn't a Titan that looks sort of like a big ass space marine.
> Back to the subject, have you chosen a specific Titan legio if not make up your own Titan legion and actually start making your own unique Titan army,on another thought do you think you'll make a chaos Titan at some point.


No you're not the only one someone on another forum likened it to a Mark VII Space Marine helmet which I had to look up as I didn't know what one looked like. Subliminal suggestion maybe?

As for a Space Marine Titan that just looks like a large Space Marine, it wouldn't do anything for me as with the Eldar Titan that just looks like a giant Eldar soldier (again, "to me''). However there is nothing to prevent you from designing one, I'd watch that thread.

As for a Legion I like 'War Griffins' thats why I haven't painted my Warlord; I haven't come up with a convincing paint scheme that doesn't involve a yellow head and armour. Okay for the nimble Warhound, not so much for a stately Warlord. 



wombat_tree said:


> Interesting redesign, considering it's now standing up straighter than the stock model, will it also be taller? Is it more a case of the head being moved up on the body or will it be looking like a titan that's just come back from the chiropractors


That was just a quick concept sketch of the relative designs and as I stated in the original post I am just making interchangeable Lucius style armour for a FW Mars pattern Reaver, I am *not* making a complete Reaver model.

I probably won't even make a drawing of the armour before I start producing it; the idea/concept is seen in my mind's eye.

Hence the madness reference........


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Fitting the Torso Front to the Main Torso

I should have my head examined for taking this on but I couldn't resist trying to retrofit a Lucius Pattern armour scheme to an actual Reaver.

First I must fit the parts together so my modifications will fit when the model is assembled.

I want all the Lucius armour parts to be interchangeable with the original Mars armour and all the fasteners hidden so daunting as this task may be, its worth a go.

Below are the crude tools needed to shape the rough sections so they will interlock tightly, What is amazing to me is the precision fit of this model's castings.

http://i.imgur.com/hvC6xGI.jpg 









Simply cutting and filing the flash and rough interstices allow the parts to interlock with a close tolerance. 

http://i.imgur.com/Zk5Rg7t.jpg 









Flipping the hull upside down show the good fit achieved without need for glue or reinforcement. Magnets may be all that is required to keep this assembly together.

http://i.imgur.com/miBx3lD.jpg 









The lower breast plate armour will be the first piece to fabricate. Here you see the Mars armour in place and ready to be duplicated in styrene.

http://i.imgur.com/9XidlOr.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Breast Plate Armour

The problem is to achieve the angularity of the Lucius armour without bulking up the rounded Mars panels. I have chosen to replace the Mars armour rather than just cover it in styrene.

This will give a leaner look to the finished model. That and the innovations I shall be implementing will hopefully make for a unique Reaver style that is more battle-worthy in design.

http://i.imgur.com/KXfkGa1.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Breast Plate Armour 2

Here we see the two ways I intend to approach duplicating the Mars armour in the Lucius pattern.

The chest plate will directly replace the original Mars armour and will be held in place with magnets and aligning lugs. The original armour will have corresponding attachments so they can be interchanged.

http://i.imgur.com/a7s1aNd.jpg 









The forward side armour will duplicate the moulded in Mars armour and clip over the original and likewise be held on with hidden magnets so when removed the Mars armour will be revealed and intact.

http://i.imgur.com/YNxQuBX.jpg 









So far this idea is working.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Breast Plate Armour 2

Here we see the two ways I intend to approach duplicating the Mars armour in the Lucius pattern.

The chest plate will directly replace the original Mars armour and will be held in place with magnets and aligning lugs. The original armour will have corresponding attachments so they can be interchanged.

http://i.imgur.com/a7s1aNd.jpg 









The forward side armour will duplicate the moulded in Mars armour and clip over the original and likewise be held on with hidden magnets so when removed the Mars armour will be revealed and intact.

http://i.imgur.com/YNxQuBX.jpg 









So far this idea is working.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Hull Armour 3

Fortunately there is a clip on shelf to fasten the rear lower vent armour. I made the clip out of a strip of 40 X 80 styrene and started the forward depth strip in the following image. Once completed it will be a simple matter of unclipping the Lucius armour to convert to the Mars armour. 


http://i.imgur.com/h48uo1O.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/pqnAkId.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/myMMJVo.jpg









Couldn't have worked better if it were planned!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Hull Armour 4

Copying the internal contours of the Mars armour is not as simple as these images portray. The problem is to not bulk up the Lucius covers to a point were they distort the overall grace of the model. Granted the Lucius pattern armour is a crude facsimile of the elegant Mars armour but it should not overwhelm the mechanical works so as to appear ungainly.

http://i.imgur.com/gPpoDsF.jpg









Employing the gap of the filigree border of the armour I added thin strips 0,25 mm for a gluing base and added strips of 0,3, 0,5, 0,75 and 1,0 mm casing so at no area have I added more that 2,0 mm to the overall size of the panel i.e. 1,0 mm to each side.

http://i.imgur.com/Y3qY1SL.jpg









I apologize for the fuzzy image.

Shaving down the edges so the Void generator housings fit snuggly in place required no alterations in the Mars armour so the basic model is not compromised in any way other than the usual adjusting required in your typical FW project.

http://i.imgur.com/qgakQUa.jpg









Aside from a minor cut out around a hidden conduit cable housing the fit is pretty good.

http://i.imgur.com/GT3CMOi.jpg









I intend to angle the housing around the rear facing vent on a separate piece.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Hull Armour 4

Copying the internal contours of the Mars armour is not as simple as these images portray. The problem is to not bulk up the Lucius covers to a point were they distort the overall grace of the model. Granted the Lucius pattern armour is a crude facsimile of the elegant Mars armour but it should not overwhelm the mechanical works so as to appear ungainly.

http://i.imgur.com/gPpoDsF.jpg









Employing the gap of the filigree border of the armour I added thin strips 0,25 mm for a gluing base and added strips of 0,3, 0,5, 0,75 and 1,0 mm casing so at no area have I added more that 2,0 mm to the overall size of the panel i.e. 1,0 mm to each side.

http://i.imgur.com/Y3qY1SL.jpg









I apologize for the fuzzy image.

Shaving down the edges so the Void generator housings fit snuggly in place required no alterations in the Mars armour so the basic model is not compromised in any way other than the usual adjusting required in your typical FW project.

http://i.imgur.com/qgakQUa.jpg









Aside from a minor cut out around a hidden conduit cable housing the fit is pretty good.

http://i.imgur.com/GT3CMOi.jpg









I intend to angle the housing around the rear facing vent on a separate piece.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Hull Armour 5 Vent Cover

Update on the hull armour; the vent cover is roughed in.

http://i.imgur.com/OMqqFUD.jpg









The vent cover can be removed and installed independently of the shield armour.

http://i.imgur.com/H0e0DAb.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Duplicating the Components

Now that I have a plan to make the previously demonstrated parts I can proceed to duplicate them more quickly with out as many errors.............
http://i.imgur.com/fvgDJCB.jpg









Although my bane is my first attempt always come out best. "Repetition is not my forte."

BTW you may notice tiny holes drilled in the styrene, that is where the styrene crosses over a rivet and in order to keep as close to the original size as possible (without the obvious remedy of filing off the rivet) I drilled a recess to accommodate the rivet head. This also has the added benefit of locking the Lucius armour in more tightly.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Once again the quality and precision of the fit you are able to achieve is astounding, and I applaud the idea, but damn it will be a lot of work. Your dedication to your craft is nothing short of incredible. Impressive work.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks,

Reaver Vent Update:

Before I tackle the Main Hull Carapace I think it apropos to update the very difficult to make vent covers. The problem is the thinness of the material necessary to follow the contours of the vent housing. 0.010 inch styrene is extremely susceptible to melting through when glued with ProWeld thin cement and what I had to do is leave the cap loose for an hour or two to weaken the volatiles in the glue so these thin pieces don't turn into a puddle of goo. 

http://i.imgur.com/zDYuv2x.jpg







r

Anyway the problem is solved and the vents are done and the few images I have show the bits of construction.

http://i.imgur.com/qEN3oVM.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Main Carapace

http://i.imgur.com/0VW8Dea.jpg









I've given way too much thought to how to proceed with the Main Carapace. 

http://i.imgur.com/4PURadM.jpg









The difficulty lies in the layered sculpted armour of the Mars pattern. 

http://i.imgur.com/Oq380yA.jpg









The thought finally hit me that the redundant armour above the head is not necessary in the Lucius version. The downfall of the Epic Lucius Reaver is attempting to incorporate the neck shield with the main carapace armour giving a pyramidal appearance to the upper hull. The whole overall perception is that of a round shouldered hunch appearance lacking in appeal and functional strength. 










These armour sections would look better if treated as separate components as with the Warhound.











The clue to the revision of the armour is in the underside of the main carapace.

http://i.imgur.com/4qpGMln.jpg









There is a boxlike structure on the underside that forms a ready base to start my Lucius design.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Interior Carapace Basic Structure:

The basic plate to build on is a simple shallow box 50 X 68 mm with a 3 mm flange around the upper surface.

http://i.imgur.com/FPjmCr6.jpg










The front flange is an attach point once I establish how much the carapace will overhang the hull front plate.

http://i.imgur.com/jT15TTW.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Interior Bracing:

Carrying on the interior of the carapace why not add a bit of panache since the exterior will require significant bracing for durability.

http://i.imgur.com/VD9hzHg.jpg










This little diversion cost me about a half hour but I think it was work it.

http://i.imgur.com/dwvWPR6.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Asymmetry 

The problem of designing armour for resin models is the asymmetric left and right sides of the moulded pieces none so egregious as the front hull piece at least that I have come across thus far. A simple tracing reveals the mirror curve is very different so to make a front piece in the angular Lucius pattern I shall have to model the greater arc of the curve.

http://i.imgur.com/6xGeIJn.jpg









BTW If you examine closely the sculpted front and rear ends of production autos where clay model mockups are made of the new year offerings you can discern just such subtle asymmetry.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

A Tale of Three Titans

In designing the three titans there appears to be great similarity regarding the carapace between the Mars Reaver and the Mars Warhound. Both are designed with the long axis fore and aft the Reaver carapace being almost exactly a scaled up version of the Warhound.

The Warlord having the long axis side to side the same as the imperial titans so in essence there are only two vehicle classes in the Titan hierarchy. 

If the Mars Reaver/Warhound class is so similar in aspect it stands to reason the the Lucius versions should also display this similarity. Based on this premise the 'Epic' Reaver is an anomaly. 

I shall base my version on this rational and see where it takes me.

This is the fun part of not having a plan!..................?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Vacation:

The Blackadder is back from vacation with a few new ideas on how to proceed with the armour but first a bit of technique training might be beneficial for budding scratch builders.

While on vacation I had a chance to read some of the blogs written about the models I have built and the one point that stands out is my seeming precision of fitting seams together. Of course this is utter hogwash as my seams leave much to be desired in my estimation and only I know where the grievous mistakes lie and how many times I have had to scrap work and redo various pieces. I have a box full of failed constructions.

But anyway I gave some thought on how I manage to get decent fitting pieces and it came down to sanding blocks and files.

Now on various other threads I alluded to filing and sanding to fit but I never expounded on a basic tool that I use although it is present in a lot of photos I present because it also serves so well as a support when presenting a partially finished part. That tool is a common sanding block.

I have used sanding blocks for many years starting when I was rather young and building balsa model aircraft. balsa is an extremely soft wood and cuts and shapes like cheese with the proper tools much the same as styrene.

The basic block I make is rectangular 5/4 inch by 2 & 5/8 inch pine (29 by 68 MM). The blocks I use are 5 and 1/2 inches long 9140 MM) and almost perfectly squared sides and edges for a reason that will be clear in a moment.

The reason I chose those dimensions is that I can get two full blocks of sandpaper out of a single sheet of 8 1/2 by 11 standard paper with very little waste.

http://www.3m.com/product/information/Aluminum-Oxide-Sandpaper.html

BTW 5/4 lumber is an industry standard finished lumber for fine woodwork such as panel doors and the like and most woodworking shops have lots of scrap available. I got mine from some panel doors I found in the trash.

Anyway once I established the blocks were 'true' I covered the blocks with double-back adhesive tape:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_15140-14510...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

used for securing carpet. I use that in lieu glue to secure the sand paper to the block so its easier to remove and replace without changing the dimensions of the block. I have had a roll for many years and nowhere near using it up so the stuff I have probably isn't even sold any more. 

I make(d) blocks of fine, medium and coarse but I primarily use the coarse block. I have six blocks all totaled which are older than some of you reading this......

Enough about tape.

Cut your sheet of paper in half and carefully wrap it around the adhesived block so the corners and edges are straight and true and cut off what little excess there is and you will have a sanding tool that will last for years. 

Any questions?


-- 
E. Blackadder


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Front Carapace and Neckshield:

There is fortunately a rectangular vent protruding from the front panel onto which I can affix my front bulkhead panel so the main carapace has a decent front anchor point.

http://i.imgur.com/KdCyxPW.jpg









The front panel I intend to drill and tap so it will always be removable even when the model is completed. The reason for that is to tighten the neck joint assembly for I intend to design a flexible neck joint coupling to allow the the head to move. I already have the particulars ensconced in my brain so the actual execution is just grunt work. I'll cover this idea when we come to it in the build.

http://i.imgur.com/Zps1Yu5.jpg









There is on the FW model a double neck hood which I may leave out because the redesigned head shape will need that extra space especially since it will be movable. I see no purpose for the extra hood anyway although it would be quite simple to replicate in a Lucius pattern. My main concern is to not too obviously replicate the Warhound armour but to make the Reaver unique in design but also relatable to the other Lucius titans.

http://i.imgur.com/MakUqBK.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Asymmetry:

The asymmetry of this model is mind boggling, I suppose it's all right for the compounded curves of the Mars pattern but the Lucius requires square and true edges and panels for its faceted armour. The hull varies 1.0 to 2.0 MM between sides.

http://i.imgur.com/sD58Dil.jp









The inner surface of the carapace will have to be trued before the outer surface is applied.

Again where there are gaps between the hull carapace and the shoulder armour on the Mars the Lucius will have continuity in that the hull and shoulders will be joined and most probably a single unit. Not a problem but an interesting exercise.

Fortunately the shoulder mounts display very little Mars filigree so I should be able to get away with out replicating them in styrene. As with the Warhound the basic shoulder and legs are the same on both the Mars and Lucius.

http://i.imgur.com/U7tTbOf.jpg









It may be worthy of note the liberal use of rubber bands to hold the components together during this construction and fitting stage. Apart from the styrene work nothing is glued and all the parts are fitted to a fraction of an millimeter gap/clearance tolerance. It is worth the small added effort and time to achieve a professional looking assembly. The big failing I find with assembled (derelict) Baneblades I purchase on Ebay are the huge gaps between components usually filled with putty or glue.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Finally a Neck Armour I Can Live With:

After much trial and error I have come up with a hood design that seems workable.

Naturally the side angles need to be pared down but the overall concept mimics the Mars shape but also the Lucius motif. What is seen here is the underside skin of the shield; the exterior surface will give thickness to the armour.

Something as simple as this design should have been obvious to me but I was working under the constraints that the armour must not appear too bulky. Also since I am eliminating the hidden neck armour (The Hull Carapace will be removable in one piece) I had to allow for the hidden neck armour side flanges. This will become more apparent once the entire interior level of the hull carapace is completed.

http://i.imgur.com/yVKlSi6.jpg









In this top view note the original measurements and the fillet pieces necessary to amend the hood to its final configuration. 

http://i.imgur.com/HQDwBLl.jpg









Finally, a shot of the sub-structure that will flesh out the original contours to mount the sub hood assembly components I shall be retaining.

http://i.imgur.com/12izksk.jpg









I still haven't worked out these details.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Hull Carapace Ad Nauseam:

Once more into the breach dear friends, working the Mars carapace into a viable Lucius pattern without making it look too much like an L. Pattern Warhound takes a bit of doing.

http://i.imgur.com/4bxhBgE.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/OCWK7hm.jpg









I've decided to try some vents on either side of the centerline, that might be fun. I need something to break the line so it doesn't ape the Mars carapace too closely but isn't the truncated box on the Warhound's back.

http://i.imgur.com/0XUKzhJ.jpg









Anyway I seem to have a lot of space left above the hull compartment and the Void generators won't conflict with anything I have built thus far. 

http://i.imgur.com/xhzkDud.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Carapace and Hood Extension

So the Reaver has a hood the fairs into the main hull carapace and for some reason has a second hood beneath that hood.

Well initially I thought to eliminate the lower hood but I found I cannot as it projects rearward beyond the main hood which seemed irreconcilable until I hit on a solution unfortunately at 02:30 AM. awakening with that epiphany I lost sleep for a good portion of the rest of the night.

I shall build an partial under-hood and secure the exterior hood to the under-hood and thereby eliminating the excessive construction that would bulk up the carapace too much, simple Huh! Well it took two days for me to come up with the solution.

http://i.imgur.com/K4uUXVw.jpg









Shown here is the under-hood with the side flanges in place and cut at what I hope will be the angles and sizes but I won't know that until I build the exterior hood and carapace.

http://i.imgur.com/OR84Ubk.jpg









The only plus on this construction is that it doesn't follow the Reaver model from Dawn of War pattern but still maintains the Reaver configuration.

http://i.imgur.com/HSx4HSo.jpg









The inner hood extends 45 MM from the front hull and the external will extend 60 MM the same as the Mars design.

http://i.imgur.com/LZDrV7y.jpg









So far it's working.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks,

Void Generator Housings:

Here is where we get into the nitty-gritty of this project.

I have to duplicate the Void Generator housings instead of just covering them with styrene else-wise they will be too bulky looking.
http://i.imgur.com/X7icEXH.jpg









Fortunately there is an inner flange that locks the generators into place in the model so duplicating the area that locks behind the flange Part 1R will also lock the L. Pattern constructs as well.

http://i.imgur.com/MXCP51k.jpg









I am going to make the rear floor under the generators one continuous piece instead of two separate generator housings to take advantage of the locking effect as well.

http://i.imgur.com/J7yoa7N.jpg









Once the Lucius Generators are assembled I plan to fill them with putty or some other weighty material as the Gen's. serve as counterweights on the original model.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Void Generator Housings 2

Its a real pleasure to work on this model, all the angles are crisp and true; now of the warping so prevalent on older FW castings.

Below we have the base of the void generators, a continuous floor plate instead of two separate housings

http://i.imgur.com/POrG4xq.jpg









The two interior pillars that lock the generator housings into the hull strangely distorted appearing in this image but they are not.

http://i.imgur.com/JVjX8mk.jpg









The interior view of the pillars in place showing the close tolerance fit. 

http://i.imgur.com/guXxApF.jpg









The exterior with foot plates and mounting stringers in place ready to receive the housing inner walls.

http://i.imgur.com/oqEm2vD.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Void Generator Housings part 3

Yeah I know lots of pictures of virtually the same thing but anyone interested in copying this construction will probably appreciate the step by step process.

The rest of you will just have to bear with the redundancy.

I made a tracing of the inboard generator housing profile and squared off the corners. Due to the flexibility of the construction I took a guess and a gamble at the placement of the two dimensional pieces as it was impossible to glue, align and clamp at the same time. Actually having a helper at this time would be well er helpful.

Fortunately the alignment of the pieces were spot on so no need to cut the glue joint and redo.

Note in the profile image below the generators are parallel with the forward carapace but about a millimeter or two lower. This is as it should be to allow for the surface sheet styrene pieces which will be applied after the counterbalance filler material is installed.

http://i.imgur.com/mB3tHwT.jpg









Here we see in this quarter view the slight step down of the housings compared to the main carapace; this is intentional. 

Note also that the housing profile pieces appear to converge toward the front, that is because the center section is still not installed. I've decided to make a Lucius center piece and glue it in place rather than use the one that came with the kit for both versions.

http://i.imgur.com/xFB7zG0.jpg









In this above shot you can see the construction is pretty much symmetrical even though at this stage the components are relatively flimsy.

http://i.imgur.com/bn2B3OK.jpg









Heres a view of the bottom that I neglected to show in the previous post showing the aligning channels that keep the Generators centered on the model.

http://i.imgur.com/6pn1koL.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Ventilator Unit:

Between the Void Generators there is the Ventilator Unit. Since I want the generator assembly in one piece I need to make a second set of vent housings.

The build is pretty straightforward with a bit of Lucius angles to keep things interesting.

http://i.imgur.com/3dcwZRI.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/jMKE9PZ.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Ventilator Unit 2

The major hull components assembled without gluing showing the well thought out FW engineering. Ya gotta give these guys credit. 

http://i.imgur.com/6GuNLUw.jpg









Note the wire wrapped tubing in the foreground. That will be changed to styrene rods.

http://i.imgur.com/pfhRR7m.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Central Ventilator Continues:

This is not a very popular thread judging by the number of hits it has received. This goes along with my personal opinion of the Reaver Titan in general; that it is not that popular of a model and that were FW to have produced a Warlord instead it would have been better received.

In spite of this I shall persevere in this endeavor to the bitter end.

Work continues on the Central Ventilator console with the securing the spiral conduit to the base construction. Unfortunately I have exhausted my local hobby stores of material; "Jeez Blackadder what are you doing with all that plasticard?" is the usual query. To which I say, "You don't check your incoming emails do You?"

http://i.imgur.com/NWfJR1j.jpg









Not much to say about the images posted all should be self-explanatory Although I welcome any questions.

http://i.imgur.com/bjlwrGx









http://i.imgur.com/BqC3eqc.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/jTgzqoO.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Gamera Lookalike:

I finally realized why my animus toward the Reaver model well one of the reasons.

Anyway my instincts regarding the head were correct the Mars head won't work with the Lucius Design.

http://i.imgur.com/3Mi8Ixo.jpg









Top view not much better.

http://i.imgur.com/m0KUTLG.jpg









Too much like a certain turtle with a flatus problem.

http://i.imgur.com/JUzx2CA.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Integral Generators:

The generators are ostensibly one plug in unit now and all that is left is to apply the skin to the housings. Then the detail goes on.

http://i.imgur.com/dPfvcj6.jpg









The clothespins won't be necessary once the generators are weighted.

http://i.imgur.com/eZefzJN.jpg









The inner lining is just about ready for the interior detail.

http://i.imgur.com/Jv92cWi.jpg









There is room for about a pound of weight in each housing.

http://i.imgur.com/07Caocg.jpg


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I could never do anything like this. Ever. It's amazing that you're able to make these fantastic constructs! Hats off to you sir. How far ahead are you planning this? I mean are you thinking about the guns and colors it would have?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

As for what I am doing next I haven't a clue, I'm making this up as I go along. Both Reavers have a full set of weapons with exclusion of the Melta cannon. Were I to paint this it would be War Griffin.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Plug in Void Generator Assembly:

Rather than attempt to build a flimsy structure directly on the resin hull I figured building an entire Void Generator substructure that would just plug into the existing hull locking in place with magnets and/or tabs. This very durable alternative I believe is a a simpler way to attack the problem. 

Here we see a side by side comparison of the FW housing compared to my rendering (Not detailed as yet) Note the rear hull ceiling spacing.


http://i.imgur.com/OHwOEw5.jpg










There are symmetry flaws in the FW model that must be compensated for; the right side being 1,0 to 1,5 mm different from the left...........

Here we see the Assembly poised to be placed on the hull recess:

http://i.imgur.com/RqW8xb6.jpg










And the assembly in place interlocking with the resin hull and abutting the rear of the hull carapace:

http://i.imgur.com/Mw7KgFD.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks,

The Under Carapace Inlets:

Time to add some detail, the under carapace inlets would be nicely represented by Evergreen Clapboard siding something I wish I knew was available when I built Lucie but everything is a learning experience and profiting from your mistakes is the best you can do....

The spacing of the clapboard is 0.050 inch and on the resin model its 0.060 so close enough I'm not going to lose sleep over a quarter of a millimeter. What does irk me is the manufactured spacing of the clapboard varies and care must be taken to get the size right and not rely on the number of boards. See the above reference about learning by your mistakes................ 

http://i.imgur.com/MuNII0P.jpg









The framing appears a bit cumbersome until the 4.0 MM thick carapace armour is completed.

http://i.imgur.com/8caYz91.jpg









Note how the lower frame of the vent locks behind the resin hull pertrubance the same as the FW model. This will help hold the assembly in position once the model is completed.

http://i.imgur.com/9vL7hwh.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Shoulder Carapace:

Time to consider the shoulder mounted APOC missile system..........

Fortunately the weapon arm mounts seem as if they were custom made for this modification I assure you such was not the case. Pure and simple serendipity is at work here.

First I reinforced the main carapace with lateral stringers to re-enforce the shoulder carapace substructure. In the foreground are the bases for the rotating APOC missile batteries. These will be retractable when not required to give a clean line to the Reaver carapace. 

http://i.imgur.com/DCMkaZd.jpg









This side view with the gun mounts applied shows the size, length and width of the shoulder carapace underside structure...........

http://i.imgur.com/JIK9xbi.jpg









Front view with the APOC missile bases glued in place. (The internal thin ring on the left side is a shim. I made the hole too big on the first attempt.) 

http://i.imgur.com/qWLkmJL.jpg









Showing the Mars shoulder armour relative to the size of the Lucius armour and the amount of space I can afford to work my APOC batteries and still keep the Reaver proportions; Lots of room for the retractable missiles.

http://i.imgur.com/Sae5seD.jpg









Its Martini time, Cheers!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Horse Before the Cart This Time:

My usual method of building is regrettably to build from the outside in so I find myself working it extremely cramped quarters retro fitting interior items into already built hulls etc.

This time I am playing it smart (Er Smarter) and building the interior item first 

In the image below you see the components of my APOC Rocket Battery redesign.

In the foreground center note the turntable (Upside down in this image) and the center pivot. The turntable will house the retracting scissor assembly and the I hope elevation piston (Yet to be designed). The rocket tubes 8 on each side as opposed to 10 on the APOC pod on the Mars Reaver:

http://i.imgur.com/PNmDHoI.jpg 









Next the Turntable in place on the Arms shoulder: 

http://i.imgur.com/rbmfzTv.jpg









And the Rocket Calliope in the stowed position, yes the rockets will stow lateral to the vehicle axis to save space and allow for deployment and retraction.

http://i.imgur.com/gLxteGW.jpg


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is amazing so far. Like the rest of your projects I can not wait to see this finished.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks,

This rocket battery mounted on the shoulders idea stems from my pathological dislike of the current APOC pod sticking out above the otherwise clean and elegant Reaver visage. Of course hiding the rockets until needed is beyond the question in the Mars design but the Lucius pattern lends itself well to the concept. My only fault with it is I would prefer the assembly deploy in the fore/aft line of sight but that would make the carapace extend too far forward. I am still working out how that may be accomplished within the parameters I have set for myself.

I view the Reaver as an intermediary step between the Warhound and Warlord. Whereas the Warhound and Reaver are designed on a longitudinal plane which I deem necessary for a relatively high speed conveyance for balance the Warlord proceeds with a stately plodding gait as maximum forward firepower is the prime requisite; therefor the Warlord is built on a broad shouldered lateral plane. Ergo the shoulder carapaces do not extend too laterally on the Reaver and 'hound. The APOC pod is at odds with this rational making the Reaver appear top-heavy in appearance if not if in actual fact.

At least that is the way it seems to me.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

APOC Rocket Battery:

The retract mechanism shown in partial assembly mode because once assembled the parts will not be easily seen:

http://i.imgur.com/MJ2c8Ty.jpg









Side view: incidentally I left the tubes long so it is easier to see that the alignment is square as a deflection of a degree or two is more apparent at the end of a 12 inch long tube than a 6 millimeter long tube. Don'cha love how I keep mixing my system of measurements?

http://i.imgur.com/SPIyAHo.jpg









Partially retracted, it seems this may work after all:

http://i.imgur.com/U96Oj7w.jpg









Tubes in fully retracted mode. I need only cement the front hinge/cylinder in place.

http://i.imgur.com/Gr74WLN.jpg









After the basic monkey motion is completed a little 40K decoration will be in order


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Extension/Elevation Mechanism in Place:

Well the elevation piston and retractable rocket module works pretty good. The overall look need to be made more massive right now its just the 'bones'

In the image below the array is stowed sideways, I maybe be able to stow it fore and aft instead I'll have to see once I have the carapace framed out. The sideways stowing serves the purpose of allowing the launcher to be replenished with rockets by the auto-loader situated in the carapace. 

http://i.imgur.com/J9dnh1G.jpg









The next image shouldbe elevated but the turntable rotates to the firing position

http://i.imgur.com/sCQF3oJ.jpg









The next shows the launcher in position for line of sight targets.

http://i.imgur.com/hngTACN.jpg









And elevated for Ballistic and Surface to Air launchings.

http://i.imgur.com/ZcBkZO7.jpg









That should just about cover it.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

you have a truly steady hand, man. Really looking forward to see it done and painted. Besides: do you ever cut yourself working with plasticard and cardboard? (such a morbid question...)


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Never with plasticard or cardboard but getting cut with knives and chisels is an occupational hazard gimme. I've even drilled into my own hand with my power drill.

Tools are dangerous even when utilized properly and the best that can be said is you will inevitably break the skin if you work with tools often enough.

My biggest problem is when I am doing something a shade dangerous with a tool in a less than safe manner and the thought runs through my head that such and such may happen, damned if it doesn't happen; how stupid is that?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the retracting system.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks,

Fitting Out In Triplicate:

Quite possibly the last update this weekend but hopefully I'll have the rocket turrets finished this weekend.

The image below shows the three remaining batteries in various stages of completion:

http://i.imgur.com/klYkhqI.jpg









and I hope when they are skinned out they will look something like the Rocket pod on the FW Rocket Tank someone so graciously provided and that I was unaware of (Honestly) as seen below


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Shoulder Carapace:

Coincidentally I am working on the Reaver shoulders as I prepare for shoulder surgery this coming Friday. My big concern is to not make the appendages too much like the Warhound shoulders but still maintain a Lucius appeal. 

http://i.imgur.com/lCesYTR.jpg









I cut down the battery of the APOC rocket array to six tubes wide and will attempt to add instead four lower and four upper tubes to the array which I think will be more business like.

http://i.imgur.com/uUehAsb.jpg









The whole assemblies will be sheathed in armour as with the Praetor Armoured Assault Launcher. 
PRAETOR


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

How NOT to Design a Reaver:

This is starting to be fun. Since I started this project all I had was a vague idea of how I wanted it to look. So far I haven't made too many mistakes and had to rebuild virtually nothing. Now we are getting down to the nitty-gritty and fleshing out the carapace. 

http://i.imgur.com/1tH5qek.jpg









Right now I am exploring the fascia panel angle.

http://i.imgur.com/WM6AI9z.jpg









I know that I am posting a lot of small steps but this is how I work and by plugging away bit by bit eventually before you realize it you have a Titan..........


The thing that bugs me is that now I am on a roll and in two days I'll have my right arm in a sling............ostensibly immovable for up to six weeks.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Blackadder said:


> The thing that bugs me is that now I am on a roll and in two days I'll have my right arm in a sling............ostensibly immovable for up to six weeks.


It's gonna be a long six weeks with no Blackladder updates  Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry about that. Rest and heal!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

It has become increasingly difficult to write longhand and cut plastic due to the trauma in my shoulder so the surgery is a must. I'm hoping during the convalescence to start applying dust and paint to the various vehicles heretofore in prime especially the Warlord so every cloud has a silver lining. as for updates I'll have to type one handed.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't push it... we unfortunately do not have the highly efficient body repair abilities of the Astartes so take it easy there. Best to allow the body to rest and heal before continuing.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn you, human body!!! Damn you!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Modular Armour:

I am trying a new method of building on this project because the armour must be interchangeable with the Mars armour. All the pieces must interlock virtually seamlessly but still must be removable so as I work I continually disassemble the module components to maintain that flexibility.

http://i.imgur.com/UN1jr22.jpg









The angles on the carapace skirt are more important than the size of the pieces of styrene used so I am continually adding over-sized pieces that will be trimmed later after the structure has sufficient structural integrity. 

http://i.imgur.com/sNG9LYV.jpg









I have to add about 0.5 KG/1.0 LBs to each of the void generator housings; into the box framed recesses so that area cannot be skinned as yet but I do need the angles so the rear skirt intersects properly with the housings.

http://i.imgur.com/g3gyS2v.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

A Last Flurry of Building:

It seems I'm in a panic to complete all my projects in the past few days as ridiculous as that sounds but closer I get to the deadline the faster I am working.

Now that the glue is dried the hull carapace components are readily removable. All the resin pieces are held in place by the styrene frame and everything fits nice and close. I have to duplicate all this on the other Reaver hull but that will take place next week I hope.

Here is the complete hull armour removed. It is held in place on the resin hull with a single styrene spring tab. By triggering the tab the armour comes off in one piece.

http://i.imgur.com/hdxAKTE.jpg









At the very top center of the image below you can see the tab; the rectangular opening above the tab fits around the resin vent frame above the neck. This tab will be hidden from view when the head is attached and accessible when the head is removed.

This underside view shows the front and back armour sections interlocked together: 

http://i.imgur.com/6LPos1h.jpg









This last image shows the front and rear armour separated. Although the armour is just single sheets of styrene at the moment the shape is maintained even without the resin substructure. This will give me a solid base to add the internal armour skin. The armour when finished will be about 5 millimeters thick but hollow between the internal and external sheets.

http://i.imgur.com/PeEwbto.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Rocket Pod 2.0

He's back, finally after a seemingly interminable hiatus I have finally got enough movement back in my shoulder to actually cut plastic again......(Jeez Blackadder what a wuss!) The biggest problem was the immobilizing sling that kept my upper arm clamped across my chest. that came off last week and it took me a week just to get my motor skills back. Enough about me..........

One of the things I thought about doing was a total revamp of the Reaver Apoc Rocket pods I can't believe I was satisfied with such a tawdry effort. Some of the work may be salvageable but the "Magic Flute" look must go. Below is imaged the beginning of new rocket array middle row which I will use to build on for a more militaristic retractable pod assembly. 

Reaver Rocket Pod 2.0
http://i.imgur.com/RVxExcY.jpg









Ah, I love the smell of toluene and oil of mustard in the morning.................

E. Blackadder


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I contacted DISCARD the Department of Idiotic Silly Cutesy Acronyms and Redundancy Department for a suitable DOD long winded acronym for my rotating rocket pod and this is what they came up with..............the:

Self-Loading, Automated, Computerized, Kinematic, Ballistic, Line of sight, Auto-Detect & Direct, Elevating & Rotating Missile Platform.

It is now known officially as the:

SLACKBLADDER MP

This? This is what has you up at 3 in the morning Blackadder? You have really got to get a life!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey there are worse things to be doing at 3am. Don't ask me what but I'm sure there are!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Apoc (Slackbladder) Missile System:

There are a few questions where I am going with this? Simply put the concept was established but I had yet to worked out the details.

Almost from the beginning I disliked the "Pan's Pipes" whimpiness of the flat array but laziness amoungst other considerations lulled me into complacency hence the self-deprecating "Slackbladder" admonition. 

Last week saw me shake loose my torpor and I embarked on a more military looking rocket launch system.

http://i.imgur.com/rHUBuNp.jpg









I also had it in mind that the Reaver concept that I had (in my mind) looked too much like just an over-sized Warhound; I had to change that similarity.

http://i.imgur.com/HwnQeeb.jpg









So here we have the beginning of a more compact, more powerful looking rocket pod system.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Didn't the Soviets make use of flat missile batteries? Very wimpy people the Russians. The double layer does look good though.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I just said my design looked weak and thin (wimpy) I wanted a more robust look.

Apoc Rocket Pod Redux:

For those who complain I take too many images of the same thing heres more of the same.

That's what I'm talk'n 'bout; this is more what I had in mind when I first conceived of mounting the rocket array in the shoulders. A compact lethal self-loading system.....I still have to work out the self loading and rethink the elevation cylinders.

Anyway below are the makings of four arrays with the possibility of two more mounted on the centerline carapace for a total of three on each Reaver provided there is space for the center array to fit.

When finished the Reaver will have a broad shoulder look with Trapezoidal ridges where the pods and the reloading system are situated.

No, I'm not actually going to make the reloading system but I will insure there is adequate space were one to be installed.

http://i.imgur.com/en4CrDL.jpg









You tend to lose sight of the scale of this thing as when I was cutting the chambers for the rockets they seem rather small but thinking about the size I realized these rockets are close to a meter in circumference. 

http://i.imgur.com/jTJkSuA.jpg 









That's a fair sized rocket.

http://i.imgur.com/QxeIei5.jpg


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh I like this, these look a bit more hightech than simply rockets in tubes. How are you getting the circle holes cut so exactly? Just lots of measuring?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Jacobite, I'll answer your question after I finish todays postings on the rest of the forums I post on. I'll need so props for a visual demo. 

Apoc Missile Array 2.0:

Final images for today show the carapace pods in their approximate stowed and firing positions.

Granted at the moment they appear too high but relative to the Mars carapace and shoulder armour they are slightly lower that the Mars equipment.

Significant progress has been made today since I have also worked out the extending and stowing cylinders.

http://i.imgur.com/Mz0XzAk.jpg









The front view shows the height above the left shoulder in the stowed position bearing in mind that all the hood and carapace components visible in this image are the underside skin not the top surface.

http://i.imgur.com/RCKD5uM.jpg









My big concern at the moment is will the extending actuators lift the array high enough to clear the carapace during line of sight missile deployment.

Martini time!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Oh I like this, these look a bit more hightech than simply rockets in tubes. How are you getting the circle holes cut so exactly? Just lots of measuring?


http://i.imgur.com/rHUBuNp.jpg









In the image above the row of tubes are glued with a 1.0 MM strip between them.

I glue a 0.50 MM sheet of styrene over the end of the row of tubes.

Once dry I cut the plastic from end of the tubes with a #11 Xacto Knife using the sharp point initially as a drill once the hole is big enough use the blade to ream the edges until they roughly reach the inner diameter of the tube.

http://i.imgur.com/4qzLuWw.jpg









I then use a fine Diamond file (Not really Diamond) more like a thin steel emery board. to fine dress the hole to the inner tube surface.

http://i.imgur.com/8uKpMRT.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Apoc Rocket Pods Two or Three?

Its the weekend again, 
Tempus fugit
Before I realized it I had crafted an update not realizing that everyone will be away or otherwise occupied in short too busy to respond to my plebeian thread. But forge ahead I must now the the die is cast.

I have succeeded in making the four bare bones rocket pods and situated them on the carapace for review and I think that three may be necessary after all. just for the sake of maximizing fire power and aesthetic appeal

http://i.imgur.com/nCfnjKT.jpg









Anyone around during the weekly hiatus may want to weigh in on the path to go?
http://i.imgur.com/iZchJgA.jpg










This last post shows the left pod in the stowed position which appeals to my sense of balance. the center pod will not be retractable but will rotate as do the wing pods. an ominous triple threat to be sure.

http://i.imgur.com/DRCou2Q.jpg


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a genius way of "drilling" out those barrells. Pays to use a new blade often to keep from taking knicks out of the rim?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Here we see the evolution of this rocket firing system From the original FW design to the latest version granted my concept art(?) leaves much to be desired but I don't want to waste a lot of time on preproduction drawings as I tend to get too involved with the imagined finished product picture to the exclusion of the actual building; witness my preconstruction drawings of my Jaeger Titan Hunter which took weeks to produce.

http://i.imgur.com/l0jFIkx.jpg









No, better to do quick sketches and better put the time to cutting plastic.

http://i.imgur.com/LJx5cTw.jpg









Anyway here are the drawings as it stands at the moment:

With the first picture being the original epic Reaver titan and my original rocket array thoughts on the array showing a non rotating forward firing fixed battery on either side of the main carapace but still having the capability of ballistic launching.

http://i.imgur.com/TmZkLQr.jpg









The most recent incarnation is the center battery being capable of forward firing the top two rows of rockets (9) fixed forward-line of sight in the stowed condition but also being able to firing all three rows of missiles in a ballistic trajectory. 

http://i.imgur.com/vFXxign.jpg









The two wing rocket pods stowed until the situation warrants their deployment whereupon they elevate, have the capability to rotate 360° as required, and fire in a ballistic trajectory; in all a grand total 39 missiles 8 of which can also be fired line of sight. Whew!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

A Tale of Six Apoc Pods:

No much to show for the weekends work but there a six basic Apoc launchers now 

http://i.imgur.com/GiLyXdt.jpg









and all six have the lower angled skirt armour installed.

http://i.imgur.com/T7ALi4D.jpg









For what its worth I did watch Pacific Rim this weekend, there's a couple of hours I won't get back.....................


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Apoc Pod Prototype:

Now that the basic missile array is complete its time to add the armour and detail.

I chose 2,0 MM for the thickness of the plating but used 1,0 MM styrene for the sides as 1,0 MM easier to work with. I used 2,0 MM styrene for the top plate as all that need be done is dressing the edges at about 60°. As usual there is a lot more detail on even such a simple construct than that which meets the casual glance. This is the true beauty of any FW model and the lack of which leaves the average scratch build bland in comparison regardless how many skulls and aquilae be it festooned. 

In the image below I try to capture that detail and still have the ability to have the pod rotate when finished. The recess on the underside (left) will house the elevating and rotating mechanism.

The component at the right show the layered 1,0 MM side armour which the 2,0 MM top panel in the background.

http://i.imgur.com/65blUsJ.jpg









This image below shows the front end view of the pod which may need added thickness to the armour; I haven't decided as yet.

The small gray nurdle seated on the yet to be attached top panel is one of the original FW rocket nose cones supplied with the Mars APOC rocket pod to demonstrate that my Lucius rocket arrays are sufficiently robust to launch comparable sized missiles. 

http://i.imgur.com/CDNXqBq.jpg









The top panel in place and I'm thinking another half millimeter of styrene thickness is in order.
http://i.imgur.com/9d0iVMU.jpg









Finally the side view showing the over extended front overhang that will be beveled about 43° undercut above the rocket nose cones and the greatly over extended rear of the pod because I haven't yet decided how long the pod needs to be................
http://i.imgur.com/eyZeVc5.jpg









in relation to the yet to be detailed carapace.

A reference shot of the FW rocket array:









To show where I am heading.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

The last pic finally made this entire process make sense to me. Looks good Man. Real good.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

This is a very impressive project, great work. Loving the concept sketching, what is that baneblade? A 3d print?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

No I drew that up on my photo editor. Ulead Photo Impact Ver 10 I think it was.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Repetition:

I enjoy scratch building, the first piece you make is always an adventure, how can I do this ? Can I do this? Seems like its working. By George thats not half bad......

All the while you're building in the back of your mind, "It would be easier/faster/better if I did it another way."

So the next time you build the same item things usually go better, fall into place, short cuts abound. Invariably it doesn't turn out as good as the first.

By the time you make six of the dimned things yer ready to chuck the whole project.

http://i.imgur.com/wXv6iaa.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Insidious Forge World:

You have to hand it to the FW designers, they are artists. At a casual glance one would say that the APOC Rocket Launcher array has a set back bevel in the front above the nose cones about 45°to the perpendicular. 

I suspected that that was not the accurate angle so I cut my angle at 45° slightly forward if the position I decided would be the best in relation to the rocket pod tubes. It did not look right surprise, surprise. No the actual angle is less; I decided on about 42 to 43° looks better. I'll make all the rest at this angle while I think on this, the angle may be even less.............

http://i.imgur.com/TTJiJjX.jpg









Judging by the photo I just took.

http://i.imgur.com/63AtObw.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

They're Okay They're Okay.....

Thats what I have to keep telling myself.

Well the basic rocket pods are done I just have to detail them after I determine the final length.

http://i.imgur.com/7y7TZnD.jpg









Right now they stick a lot higher that the floor of the carapace but once the top is skinned, it should be quite a bit thicker only the upper bevel of the pod should protrude above.

http://i.imgur.com/LIkgG2P.jpg









The centerline pod will be the bevel height higher than the side pods as it appears now and the top two rows of rockets on the center pod will be capable of forward 'line of sight' launching. 

http://i.imgur.com/9JnBxRA.jpg









In all the upper level of the carapace should be a busy place, not a show boat but eminently practicable.

They're Okay They're Okay.....They're Okay They're Okay.....They're Okay They're Okay.....


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Rocket Array Elevation/Rotation Mechanism Redux:

Initially when I had the 'Pan's Pipes' array I planned to have the rocket launcher totally hidden beneath the carapace skin.

http://i.imgur.com/UN1jr22.jpg









As such it would have been relatively easy to make a simple retract/rotation system in the confines of that area but with the current ambition this array has engendered I was forced to come up with a more sophisticated system.

Below is the beginnings the new improved hydraulic jack system I came up with.

http://i.imgur.com/kPgjut2.jpg









This system hopefully will be compact enough to be confined in the shallow channel below the array and keep the frontal view of the Reaver analogous to the Mars Pattern frontal elevation in overall height.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

First the Mechanism:

Ye Gods! how could anything so simple cause so much consternation?
I have been wracking my poor gray matter for a viable solution to raise the pod out of the carapace; levers, scissors, screws, etc....... when suddenly BOING! Hydraulic jack lifts such as were seen in gas stations before they specialized in just selling gas.

The mechanism is disturbingly basic:

http://i.imgur.com/i3jeiOc.jpg









Just a tube through a plate with a collar glued on both ends.

Then a sleeve to slid over the collar which will be glued to the plate the sleeve that is. 

http://i.imgur.com/AFcgKN0.jpg









The mechanism plugs into the recess hole in the original resin weapon arm support.

http://i.imgur.com/wC7EBKu.jpg









I may secure this with a rare earth magnet ultimately but the fit is snug for now and will allow me to continue the detailing of the carapace pod recess.........

The rocket pod in action coming up............


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Open the Pod Bay Doors Hal..............

Geez; how far off base was Arthur C Clarke with that prediction!

No 'Big Wheel' Space Station, No Colony on the Moon, No Hydrocephalic Stewardesses, 

No frick'n Pan Am even for Crissakes!

But hey we do have bankrupting Social Welfare Programs up the Whazoo and free cell phones, thats something I guess.............

Rocket Pod Lift and Rotation in Action:

So even though nothing is glued together a sequential series of images showing the pod emerging from stowed to firing position:

Queue up the Waltz..............






http://i.imgur.com/z2OuRvx.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/I9hqJPv.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/bHVFUR8.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/fDSZEm9.jpg









Ballistic Launch Mechanism next.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Rear Hinge Installed:

The way I envision it right now is that the center pod when lowered will still be able to fire the two top rows of missiles 'line of sight. Only the bottom row of missiles will be below the surface of the main carapace.

The shoulder pods will fair into the side of the center pod perhaps with the spine ridge fairing above the top row I haven't yet worked that out....

http://i.imgur.com/KHp10ZL.jpg









I need to stiffen the rear hinge point to hold the elevation probably with friction quadrants but such as it is at the moment the pod at full elevation

http://i.imgur.com/GNVmd1V.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Completed Pod Elevating Seeking & Trajectory System:
or PESTS

Elevation Friction Lock:

Well the tube hinge won't hold the elevation, I need a friction lock.

After trying to wedge thin shims under the lower plate to put pressure on the hinge tube all i succeeded in doing was break the glued joint.

I finally can up with the idea to put pressure on the telescoping lift cylinder.

If you look on either side of the lift cylinder you will see two 2,0 X 4,0 mm strips anchored at but ends and locked in place in the front with notched tensioners. These put pressure on the lift cylinder thereby holding the pod in the elevated position.

http://i.imgur.com/qBECM2X.jpg









Pod installed on weapons shoulder to demonstrate the simplicity of the mechanism.

http://i.imgur.com/epRrE4S.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/wID2geF.jpg









Aligned for stowing.

http://i.imgur.com/ewE6bdi.jpg









Stowed.

http://i.imgur.com/Ub8Bm1P.jpg









Carapace ready for detailing.

http://i.imgur.com/TfGqBOb.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Six Pods in Progress:

Now that the first one I built works okay I have the format for making the rest.

http://i.imgur.com/a6CgSAh.jpg









I've decided the center pods will turn as well as the shoulder pods so all three arrays can be trained on the target.

http://i.imgur.com/ksWZpzE.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks,



Well it took me one day to design and build the first Pod Tensioner system and one day to build and install the other five; thats pretty good. This tensioner will have many other applications with little modification. mostly areas where parts need to be positioned manually and then maintain that orientation. Its all made with just glue and styrene for ease of maintenance and repair.

Below is the assembly starting with the small notched blocks that anchor the front of the two springs and the two spring lock blocks attached to the rear hinge.

http://i.imgur.com/r9Hsscm.jpg









The springs are self positioning and add just enough friction to the lift cylinder to hold the elevation of the pod.

The sequence below shows the steps installing the springs.

http://i.imgur.com/pBljjHw.jpg









The whole mechanism is very strong being made of 2,0 mm thick styrene so it should last quite a while until the springs fatigue and require replacement.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Exterior Surface of the Carapace:

Up until now all that I have represented of the carapace is the inner surface, the exterior surface has yet to be applied. In the four projections presented below we see the APOC pod resting retracted in it's niche on the right shoulder of the Reaver.

http://i.imgur.com/e8fbAMf.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/g8gMaPm.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/9Om6g4w.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/PKMjKKN.jpg









The APOC missile array on the Praetor tank has only the angled side of the array exposed above its well and I think the same should show above the top surface skin of the Reaver Carapace. Now that I have established the lateral orientation of the pod I can build up the interior bracing for the upper surface.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Side by Side Comparison:

Here we have a side by side comparison of the hull and carapace of the Mars vis a vis Lucius configuration. (As I perceive it anyway.)

It is with a great deal of relief that I find I haven't exceeded to any great degree the overall height of the Lucius superstructure when compared to the Mars. 

Without the finishing detail my rocket pods seem a bit small compared to the massive Mars array even thought the rocket diameter is the same. Once the upper skin is applied I'm hoping this perception will be corrected. 

http://i.imgur.com/htk2kP8.jpg









Bulk-wise the Lucius at this point has a leaner businesslike appearance.

http://i.imgur.com/gROkqXG.jpg









With the center APOC in the stowed position it has the clean low front elevation I was hoping for.

http://i.imgur.com/VeacuHn.jpg









View from above seems okay as well. 

http://i.imgur.com/jUOAjM3.jpg









This is the view I am most concerned about. I need to fair the shoulder carapace into the generators and still not appear clumsy in the rear carapace skirting. I also had this trouble with my Warlord where the rear view looked too blocky squared off straight. 

At that instance I angled the rear lower edge of the skirting up toward the outboard edge of the skirting which gave a better appearance.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Time to do a Little Dressing;

I spent a good portion of my modeling time today painting Tyranids but I also managed to put some detail on the flimsy looking lift platform under the Pod.

Yeah I know it interferes with the rocket tubes but with the typical cursory glance no one will notice that if not pointed out and the platform looks better for it.

It took a bit of time to make the first girder but with a template the rest are produced rapidly.

http://i.imgur.com/HvUiDyl.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Carapace Shoulder Structures:

Finally figured out how to set the shoulder carapace upper surface in relation to the shoulder pods. There will be a slight taper on the leading edge of the shoulder and a small skirt similar to the Warhound for the sake of titan pattern continuity much as the Mars Reaver resembles the Mars Warhound. What also has to be taken into account is the Reaver resemblance to my Lucius Warlord But not so much given the disparity of their respective sizes.

http://i.imgur.com/MVx2lhj.jpg









Back to the carapace, the taper will carry into the extreme side of the shoulder where the pod well will be surrounded by a sloping edge here shown as over built with 2,0 MM styrene strips which will be sanded down to the proper height front side and rear.

A bit of a word of caution if anyone is intending to duplicate this work, the FW Mars Reaver does not sit level on a flat surface; note on the front view with out shimming there is an almost 5° discrepancy from level built into the FW model This wouldn't be noticed ordinarily if the model has a dynamic pose but is a problem for this conversion as the wings gotta match.

http://i.imgur.com/vyyquNM.jpg









They match pretty good TG.

Nothing remarkable with the top and side view so far but later fairing the carapace into the generators should prove interesting.

http://i.imgur.com/DYK4Aj3.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/v5u6P9Z.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Set Up For a Fall:

I hate when things go so well because I'm setting myself up for a fall of Class 5 Kaiju proportions...............

But I had to take pictures of this mornings work because everything fitted just perfectly. 

http://i.imgur.com/dS8GJR4.jpg









You know when you cut a piece of plastic with angles and a specific length and get ready to cut the mirror piece for the other side and you try the piece you just cut to see how much you have to adjust the mirror piece to make it fit............... and you find it fits perfectly on both sides. Then you think that much overused G. Lucas phrase in 'Star Wars,' "I got a bad feeling about this."

Anyway this is an excuse to show the underside work before I box it in

http://i.imgur.com/otZqLpJ.jpg









As I described the other day I decided to angle the rear skirt of the carapace armour because I think it looks better but I can't drop the edge too low because it might interfere with the swing of the arm weapons.

http://i.imgur.com/l5O4FNL.jpg









This rear quarter view shows the shape of the inner skin and gives an inkling of the exterior carapace shape to come............

http://i.imgur.com/0wG2a4z.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Repetition is the Soul of Ennui:

Time to play catch up; I gotten so far ahead of the other Reaver I need to catch it up. Man I hate to repeat work but every thing can serve a good purpose in that of course there is a better way to assemble the shoulder structure and as usual for me I did it bass ackwards the first time so profiting from my original effort this time the work should line up perfectly with out the previous hassles I experienced.


http://i.imgur.com/8F5Bus1.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/hkHC7Ai.jpg









Wanna bet?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Apoc Superstructure Continues:

A bit of an update on the progress of the Reaver superstructure showing the center pod mount:

http://i.imgur.com/0XiJg5G.jpg 









then with the pod in place stowed:

http://i.imgur.com/g7r6NUh.jpg









and raised position:

http://i.imgur.com/f3Xni6B.jpg









All of it seems relatively neat and compact and the arrangement doesn't defy credibility yet. 

I'd like to take the time to assemble a set of legs just to see how it looks with the legs attached because my big concern now is the top hamper may be ungainly.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Impasse:

I have reached a minor impasse regarding how to proceed with where the rear of the carapace intersects with the void generator housings. 

Here you see the two hulls in pretty much the same state of completion note the 1/2 pound weights in the generator housings. 

http://i.imgur.com/ERoJsMe.jpg









The clean crisp lines of the structure excepting the intersection seems to fill the requirements of a Lucius design so aside from minor alterations this will be the look of the hull with which I shall be moving forward.

http://i.imgur.com/V546qwp.jpg









Filing down the pod wells fludh with the inner and outer edge of the shoulders really brought the design home; pity I did not realize that weeks ago. Thats why the FW designer command the big bucks.

http://i.imgur.com/faH2YZH.jpg









The ceiling panels of the shoulders are installed and ready for thickening the armour and the detail. 

http://i.imgur.com/9LRUU7f.jpg










I still need to give some thought to how the hood overhang and head will look.

http://i.imgur.com/NMFyHjQ.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

X Marks the Spot:

I wouldn't be the 'Blackadder' if I didn't try to make something more of the FW Reaver than is the usual static presentation. It has been in my mind to try to make this model pose-able as in the vein of my scratchbuilt titans. Starting with the simplest axis namely the waist to hip block joint I drilled a 1/8th inch pivot hole through the entire assembly.

http://i.imgur.com/nlUa2Cv.jpg









With unerring good luck I managed to hit the exit cross dead center (not bad for not having a drill press) I then proceeded to drill the rest of the shafts with dumb luck accuracy as well as witnessed by the bit protruding for the center hole of the pelvic block; Whew!

http://i.imgur.com/kwBnYhd.jpg









I have to admit I had a good deal of trepidation attempting this but Dame Fortune smiled on me yet again. Again I caution that this is better to be accomplished with a 'drill press.'

Now what remains to be done is tap an 8-32 (machine screw) thread through the three pieces to join them temporarily.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Waist and Pelvic Block Assembly:

After the holes are drilled threads were tapped into the two lower pieces and a slightly enlarged hole was reamed into the waist block which later on will be enlarged further so the model can be bent at the waist.

http://i.imgur.com/TsTvsXE.jpg









Next, attaching the upper legs................


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Hip Joints:

No not college hangouts but its time to temporarily mount the hip joints and for these static tests I'm going to adopt the classic Reaver pose 'legs spraddled' funny I've never seen a Reaver posed 'stepping out' although there is the flexibility to display it in that pose.

http://i.imgur.com/mXLVMl2.jpg









I'm using wood screws to attach the joints as I am not sure of the degree the legs can be spread. The feet must contact the floor flatly and the index pins seem a bit small in diameter.

http://i.imgur.com/32QtYhc.jpg









Okay definitely the joints can be mount spread too far not a problem I'll just drill deeper holes and thread them for the static test pose:

http://i.imgur.com/xEb1ReO.jpg









Meanwhile since I've come this far I might as well check out the top hamper scale in relation to the legs:

http://i.imgur.com/uFuhWgp.jpg









It doesn't look bad..............


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh The Hip Bone's Connected the Hip Joint:

Nothing really to see here except the attachment of the hip joint piece to the upper leg which requires a bit of precision drilling and taping.

http://i.imgur.com/RAE3KR7.jpg









It's imperative you get the holes straight and aligned perfectly because studs do not readily turn when they are bent.

Below is just a image to show how readily the components assemble..........

http://i.imgur.com/9eDlHzF.jpg









And finally showing that in the total lower torso and legs down to the knees there is little to be converted to a Lucius pattern except for the filigreed area surrounding the waist block.

http://i.imgur.com/vcPi3p9.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyway here's my first go at sheathing the lower leg Mars stuff.

Just to refresh your memory here's what the back of the lower leg looks like in the instructions.

http://i.imgur.com/ubrEvYC.jpg









I'm going to angle off the cylindrical Mars armour into an octagon shape for the back of the lower leg and hopefully it will snap into place and be held fast by the large rivets at the top. 

http://i.imgur.com/SiwOzTv.jpg









or add some magnets if it doesn't.

I have to make eight of these for the four lower legs:
http://i.imgur.com/YOrKcCP.jpg









One clipped in place...........
http://i.imgur.com/mmdd868.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Lower Leg Armour:

This is ostensibly an experiment to see if I can make cover armour for the cylindrical lower legs.

http://i.imgur.com/T4Q3HSC.jpg









No I'm not building a Taris, it's internal armour for the lower legs

http://i.imgur.com/xlnCWkv.jpg









A remarkable light strong structure that hopefully will suit the Lucius Pattern er ah pattern:

http://i.imgur.com/TYZHhjC.jpg









And the bottom view:

http://i.imgur.com/ZtzpgAM.jpg








Which when decorated I think will work..........


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Testing the Fit of the Greaves

With the inner shank armour cut down and in place it appears I need to trim the lower edge a bit to accommodate the classic Reaver pose.

A note on how a Reaver would look walking:

Due to the construction of the legs the Reaver would have a particularly comical sprawled legged gait.

If anyone has a toddler who isn't successfully housebroken; they will be familiar with this pant-load waddle. 

A platoon of Reavers striding across the battlefield would certainly incapacitate anyone viewing the spectacle. The opposing army would be rolling on the ground in paroxysms of uncontrolled laughter.

http://i.imgur.com/GAwCmob.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/rgNxO48.jpg









Note with the greaves installed there is still plenty of room for the Lucius shank armour:
http://i.imgur.com/VPUrPEX.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/1QY6jNd.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Confidence Restored:

Now that I am reasonable confident that the shank armour is doable I can demonstrate the building process. Starting with the 'U' shaped 3/4 squares I glued on the 62 MM long diagonal side panels and set aside to dry............

http://i.imgur.com/tQkyETp.jpg


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

More evil genius work, excellent!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

A bit of Construction Technique:

My intent was to have a light strong armour sheathing to cover the Mars Filigree emulating the utilitarian Lucius design. To accomplish that I used the thinest material I though permissible and still be durable enough to withstand a reasonable amount of installing and removing.

For the frame work I used 0,75 MM X 3,2 MM strips and for the exterior skin 0.030 thousands inch sheet styrene. BTW 0.030 inch is 0,75 MM For those of us whom still use the metric system...........  

http://i.imgur.com/iL52VQ6.jpg









I then used 0.015 inch sheet styrene slightly scored down the middle for reinforcing gussets on the interior 45° angle joints. (Note the bent strips in the foreground)

In spite of the seeming crudeness of the construct the whole structure is accurate to within a tenth of a millimeter according to my vernier caliper. Strange that there is no gradient on my 6 inch scale for 'finer' metric measure while on the Imperial edge it is graduated into 1/64ths of a inch which equals 0.004 inch which equals a 4/10ths of a millimeter (actually 0.397 MM but we won't split hairs....groan!)


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

That Was Easy:

No you didn't accidentally stumble onto a Dr Who Dalek build, these are the shank armour of two Reavers, two legs each. The basic armour clips on the peripheral rivets and locks in place once the centering fillers are installed.

http://i.imgur.com/m5OHggx.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/ncKZDb8.jpg









They still have to have the actuator cutouts made and the top and bottom trim but next I have to manufacture the greaves.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Greaves:

Because the bulk of the Lucius Carapace is so much greater than the Mars I opted to make the greaves more massive. 

http://i.imgur.com/YdUyWpK.jpg









In the preliminary mock up the size may be a tad too big but the overall shape although bland at this stage seems okay. Of course the greaves will have to be lifted a bit to clear the toes.

http://i.imgur.com/8s31hxr.jpg









The side view certainly lacks pizazz; I may have th angle the rear lower corner but for a first cut its not too bad...................

http://i.imgur.com/KlMwJZa.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Basic Greaves 2:

Having established a basic shape and height, there will have to be cutouts to accommodate the toes, I glue a temporary hook to engage the inner armour.

http://i.imgur.com/mVYiUay.jpg









From this side view there will be cut outs as well that would flex as the titan steps whether that option is viable remains to be seen.

http://i.imgur.com/4jlgmeW.jpg









The rear view shows that a lot of internal structure has to be made to hide the Mars greave making these components rather more complicated than I originally envisioned.

http://i.imgur.com/3uuvo4p.jpg









On the plus side I would have had to make an internal structure anyway and this way eclipsing the inner greave will allow the Lucius greave to just clip on.

http://i.imgur.com/acmMe2g.jpg









So now all that remains is to fabricate three more basic greaves.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hot damn that is ridiculously awesome. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks,

Off on a Tangent:

I started making the external greaves and suddenly I decided I wanted more.

Rather than have the Lucius greaves clumsily hiding the Mars greaves I want a solid Lucius structure so all the bells and whistle show though (That is to say all the piston and cylinders and their covers).

To accomplish this I have to duplicate the Mars openings so here is the start of that process; and yes I did glue the Mars greave in place to do this but only with tiny tacks of Cyano-acetate glue. 

http://i.imgur.com/Sa4RRRw.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/PJAQmnb.jpg









The insanity continues....................


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah yes, this is the way to go................

Now there is something for the greave to attach to. I'll leave the Mars greave in place while I cut out the openings for the cylinders and cylinder strut armour

Once all is in place and glued I can remove the Mars Greave and the Lucius component will stand alone.

Then I have to figure how to make them interchangeable.

Right Front view:
http://i.imgur.com/r5CeV2r.jpg









Left front view:
http://i.imgur.com/QGI4oai.jpg









Rear view:
http://i.imgur.com/VoFdnPi.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Without a Clue:

What I am attempting here is unprecedented in my personal building experience.

I am trying to build a greave from the inside out and have it match the external surface of the outer greave skin.
http://i.imgur.com/BEQgwqI.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/FtSMslU.jpg









Since I have the outer greave shape established it seemed a simple matter of paring down both inner and outer components concurrently until both mate in a contiguous manner ideally with the cutouts just outside the wells.

http://i.imgur.com/GYNIBlw.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/fNQydAs.jpg









I'm hoping the other three will go smoother for the experience I gain from this first one.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

One down three to go. 

It took quite some time to get this right not the least of the problem was an error in the FW IPC manual. Parts 11 and 13 greaves halves belong with the right leg and toes 'FL' 'RL' and of course the two 'SIDE' toes belong with parts 10 and 12 greaves:
http://i.imgur.com/1WaG7G2.png









What do you expect for 1100 bucks; accurate instructions?

Don't take my word for it but if you build one check it out.

Once I got that figured out the rest was easy. 

http://i.imgur.com/I9uMoJk.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/5IFASrU.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/im0r4Dw.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/qU8vWjE.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/LBDfTva.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Of the four greaves required for the two titans I now have the two left greaves ready for the internal detail.

This will make it easier in the long run to swap them out with the Mars greaves: 

http://i.imgur.com/PkjdxC8.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/1MnyM4h.jpg









The mirror cutouts need only be transferred to the Right greaves which should be less troublesome to build the interior shank structures now that I know how to make them.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Greave Construction:

Now that I have a plan as to what the basic greave will look like it's a simple (yet tedious) process of duplicating the work 

http://i.imgur.com/atXb38D.jpg









As I build these they become more refined so the second set are virtually without construction blemishes.

http://i.imgur.com/oAp9JNt.jpg









Not a big problem as most of the indiscretions will be covered with detail anyway.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Way to go, man, way to go. :good:


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks,

Greave Cutouts Roughed In:

Wow this was a fast week here it is Saturday already and since there are virtually no readers of the weekend I don't want to waste a lot of time updating but I worked on these greaves quite a bit last night finishing up the rough cutouts for the pistons and cylinders and since I probably will have the openings dressed out by Monday I think this update is necessary.

http://i.imgur.com/m93YKIM.jpg









This one image slightly out of focus shows left to right R1 and L1 for the number one titan and R2 and L2 for the number two titan not that it matters which titan get which set of greaves but the greaves themselves are dedicated to the internal armour and Mars greaves which themselves are neither perfect matches nor mirror images of their counterparts on the other titan.

I made a error selecting L1 as the prototype as it was the most perfect of the 4 units of course there was no way of knowing that initially but the three other units required much more fudging to obtain a comparable fit. Surprisingly the greaves are almost interchangeable between titans but its best to assign each now than risk misalignment later.

The three units other than L1 show the extended plasticard not trimmed at all other than to allow the fit of the external greave sections. With luck over the next day or so I will have the excess removed on all and the internal structure of the greave made on at least the prototype L1.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Left Basic Greave Finished:

Well that went better than anticipated. While watching a movie I managed to complete the basic structure of the L2 greave. Now all that needs be done is add the final detail.

In the four images below we see the cutouts for the steering pistons which will be covered with hinged plates to allow for flexing of the foot assembly.

http://i.imgur.com/VSuhFkU.jpg









The structure is surprisingly symmetrical in spite of the FW anomalies and all I need do is match the greaves as best I can.

http://i.imgur.com/1bObkjn.jpg









The rear view shows the thickening structure that flesh out the greave:

http://i.imgur.com/7WeM9As.jpg









So many scratchbuilt models are excellent except for leaving out the thickening detail so the model has a flimsy appearance.

Finally the Left side view :

http://i.imgur.com/MGryOIj.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Method to My Madness:

Now perhaps the method to my madness is becoming apparent. The idea to make the Mars/Lucius greaves interchangeable necessitated the removal of one to install the other. So utilizing the Mars greaves as a template I duplicated the shape and structure of the Mars greave inside the Lucius greave. After the glue dried overnight I was able to extricate the Mars greaves leaving the shell of the inner structure (right foreground L1.)

http://i.imgur.com/Kqyv5Uw.jpg









Ascertaining that the Mars greave was indeed removable I reinstalled the greave and applied the exterior structure and glued in place.

switching my prototype from L1 to L2 right rear (to maintain the homogeneity of variance and not compound errors) I finished up the basic greave on L2 and used that form to duplicate mirror greaves R1 and R2 center rear and left rear of the photo. 

Now it remains to duplicate the mirror of the right greaves on the remaining L1 original prototype so any deviations are ostensibly the same on all four structures.

http://i.imgur.com/PDEFwdo.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Partial Assembly:

Okay here we see the lower assembly; the whole d*mned mess rather precariously balanced together I hope to have the posing pins installed later today so how it will look with the hull installed for the first time will then be revealed to both you and me.

http://i.imgur.com/NY2bv4V.jpg









In the typical Blackadder dyslexic fashion of putting the cart before the horse after the barn door is shut I relied on my gut sense rather than a concept art rendering and neglected to size proportion the hull to the proposed greaves. I am hoping the greaves are either spot on proportion-wise or a tad smaller than the ideal so I can bulk them up with an external suit of armour.

(The above statement is made because I invariably will be asked for drawings and templates to replicate this work (If successful) as I still am for both Lucie and Luteus to which I ruefully have to reply, "I'm sorry, there are no plans...........")

This way I can refer back to this post so I can't be accused of pumping smoke.....

There are no plans.

http://i.imgur.com/DdSMZYH.jpg









The back view is most gratifying I particularly like the triangular protuberances with are unique to the Reaver and sets it apart from the two previous scratch-builts.

The triangles flank the rear actuator piston assembly and so serve a purpose besides covering the rather primitive construction work beneath.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Standing on It's Own:

I have to admit that for the first time I'm impressed by the Reaver.

It was never a fav of mine but seeing it all in one piece it does have a certain appeal Lucius armour not withstanding.

As I had hoped the greaves are a tad undersized giving me leeway to add some interesting surface armour.

http://i.imgur.com/bXr2Nmd.jpg









The side view shows the greaves have to be angled back a bit at the top but the overall effect is powerful even with the top hamper not being fleshed out.

http://i.imgur.com/anhsoQR.jpg









I call this pose, "Eeewhew! I stepped in gum............"

http://i.imgur.com/qhSGK2W.jpg









Just a little putty to keep the trailing foot on.


The Mary Poppins view...........

http://i.imgur.com/ciSmacG.jpg









Bird's eye view............

http://i.imgur.com/MupJs7x.jpg


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd say you're the man now, dog, but I think you've been the man for a while now... dog.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Man or dog thanks you,

Power Fist:

The power fist is not my favorite weapon so I'm doing it first because if I don't it might not get done.

The Lucius cover has to fit rather tightly on this gauntlet or it will look ungainly so the styrene has to follow the curvature pretty close. 

http://i.imgur.com/5whkgvf.jpg









The wrist will be held on with neodymium magnets so changing from Mars to Lucius and back should be literally a snap.

I hope to have this armour done tomorrow............. except of course for the detail.

http://i.imgur.com/Subh5RI.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

My Mistakes or Theirs:

One question that I am continually asked is, "Wouldn't it be easier to just buy a Titan than go to all the trouble scratch-building one?"

Well here we have a prime example because of which my unqualified answer is, "NO!"

I spent the better part of yesterdays construction period shaping, scraping, re-cutting, filling, sanding, and fabricating parts of a supposed 'Kit'. I think I would have been far ahead of the game were I just to start with a thousand bucks worth of precision cut Evergreen Styrene. Warped parts, millimeter high mould lines, misaligned castings, broken and missing pieces; Fah! give me a pile of pristine styrene any day. 

Don't get me wrong I think the Reaver Titan is a masterpiece of sculpting and engineering and considering the medium of casting they do a bang up job getting the parts to mate as well as they do but the translation from the design board to the manufacture output leaves much to be desired.

Case in point, the 'Turbo Laser Assembly:

Looking at the image below; four pieces reasonably trimmed and adjusted, how long would you suppose it would take to assemble the four components?

http://i.imgur.com/NDfXOT8.jpg









Would you believe in excess of an hour?

In this blurry photo can be barely discerned the styrene fillers needed to take up the gaps of the piping and the rear component housing to the main body of the laser.

http://i.imgur.com/uEriwYF.jpg









Below can be seen the nice little step that is supposed to intersect the arm joint...

http://i.imgur.com/2wkDlwC.jpg









Well I had to cut that out with my Dremel rotary blade because all that was supplied was a generous nurdle of misshapen resin with a casting vent attached.

And I haven't even begun to address the mould lines as yet.

Easier than scratch building? I think, "Not!"


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I do Love Snow Days:

Ah Sunday and a snow day to boot. Thank God for global warming.......

Anyway to forestall 'Cabin Fever' I've made some inroads into the weapons armour

and typically I'm building the Power Fist armour backwards i.e. "from the outside in"

http://i.imgur.com/pg38BmC.jpg









Before anyone asks, No I don't know how I am going to get the resin fist out yet...

http://i.imgur.com/saa2dyc.jpg









A couple of plastic piano hinge devices I am thinking right now.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

You are a paragon of patience and a font of fortitude, Blackadder. I, for one, am impressed.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Heres hoping I am also a wellspring of inspiration..............Ha!

Lucius Weapons Armour:

The Power Fist is the most difficult weapon to Lucius-ify............

I need to keep the Mars palm encased within the external Lucius armour so I can maintain the original finger mounts.

Since the Lucius armour wraps around the core there has to be a way to remove it if I want the model displayed in its Mars iteration.

The best way I can come up with is a removable lower panel so the Lucius armour can be removed. 

http://i.imgur.com/mHRZEea.jpg









I start by adding a thin hinge point of 3/32 tubing and 0.038 inch hinge pin of piano wire.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Other Weapons:

The two other weapons I have are the Turbo Laser and the Gatling Blaster both of which have rather minimal Mars armour. 

The Turbo laser will be a simple swap of armour; i.e. slide the Mars off and slide the Lucius on and vise versa, piece o' cake.

http://i.imgur.com/ydpaRny.jpg









It's going to take a bit of imaginative detailing to punch these bland constructs up but right now the basic armour needs be our only concern.

http://i.imgur.com/rONCvd4.jpg









The Gatling Blaster will sport a simple clip on cover over the moulded in Mars armour.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

A Visit to the Well:

I'm wondering whether I have visited the well once too often. While the Lucius version of the fist armour seems to work out well it certainly is outsized compare to the sleek Mars armour. I may have been that I have pursued the wrong course in making the armour and made a more skeletal palm instead.

http://i.imgur.com/wCUU49V.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/DvX7mTj.jpg









The palm removal access plate works well and is simple to detach with the pulling of just two pins.

http://i.imgur.com/6TrTE4w.jpg









Strange that the exposed palm doesn't look that much smaller when encapsulated.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Turbo Laser:

Far better the plan for the Turbo Laser.

The basic rectangle is done and the internal structure allows for the armour to slip on and off with a few tabs locking it in place when installed.

The arm fits snugly in its receptacle so all that needs be done is carve out some interesting access ports and cut some step ins into the boxlike structure. 

http://i.imgur.com/8cgRHHc.jpg









The Laser tubes will get encircling rims similar to the mount arm:

http://i.imgur.com/9cJ2Fd4.jpg









The rear view needs some embelishments:

http://i.imgur.com/5fjQ3tT.jpg









Likewise the top:

http://i.imgur.com/ylnC3wa.jpg









Very little of the bottom will be changed:

http://i.imgur.com/yeuyJxY.jpg









The internal structure is neat and simple with enough flexing of the side walls to slip the armour on and off easily.

http://i.imgur.com/vzePcET.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Question for Reaver Owners:

The image below is the underside of the Reaver Turbo Laser.

In the image below between the cooling fins there is a rectangular cut out. This looks like there should be a part mounted in this area but I received no part for either of the Reavers I have.

Does anyone have a picture of this part? I can fabricate it if I can get a good image of it.

http://i.imgur.com/yeuyJxY.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Destructor Laser Housing:

So the basic Lucius armour for the Turbo Laser is done;

http://i.imgur.com/TQtfZJ9.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/rwiN4pE.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/iNoFOqg.jpg









The two interchangeable parts slip and lock on the basic weapon with equal facility, now all that needs be done is make the second one.

Time to move on to the Gatling Gun......


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Gatling Blaster:

The Gatling Blaster Lucius armour was simple to make being ostensibly a styrene box following the shape of the Mars armour.

Once made I added a rim around the arm attach ring of 0.040" / 1,0 MM strip to give the edge of the mount receptacle a more finished appearance.

http://i.imgur.com/jZC0VsO.jpg









To make the strip curve simply draw the strip between thumb nail and fore finger applying slight pressure with thumb nail to the strip a few times and then glue in place progressing around rim of arm mount as the glue is applied. 

The entire procedure taking less time than it took me to type this.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Basic Weapon Lucius Armour:

Below can be seen the basic Lucius weapons armour including the failed fist gauntlet which I am still pondering to resolve.

Not bad for a weeks work and to tell the truth I am greatly relieved to have this part over as it was of great concern to me how to eclipse the Mars equipage without bulking up the escutcheons too much.

http://i.imgur.com/7H15Lox.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/cyL2qra.jpg










Now I can devote my time to the biggest design effort namely the Lucius Cockpit armour.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Head Armour:

This will be the most difficult of all to redesign.

The Mars Pattern head is a work of art and well suited to the Mars Reaver but I want to depart from the flattened toad's head for my Lucius design.

http://i.imgur.com/skhDYui.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/HBAJFaQ.jpg









Googling "Armorcast Reaver" shows the original Reaver head is more domed in appearance but still far too organic for my taste. What I need is a midway morph between the "Peterbuilt" cab look of the Lucius Warhound and the "Totenkoph"/"Minnesota Vikings" visage of the Lucius Warlord.

http://www.findthatlogo.com/wp-content/gallery/minnesota-vikings-logos/minnesota-vikings-logo.jpg

Surprisingly the SDK-FZ design was staring me on the face for quite some time but I failed to take up on it.

The "head" will take the shape of the SDK-Fz series armored cars more or less and the first order of business is to make a working frame that is compatible with the Mars cockpit but small enough to allow my modifications and still fit under the hood............


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Inner Core of Cockpit:

We'll start with a close tolerance internal fit so the armour will lock in place similar to the original:

http://i.imgur.com/NHPvaPH.jpg









The inner cockpit frame has numerous points that allow for locking a styrene inner component.

http://i.imgur.com/2exwrK8.jpg









This image shows the internal panels that lock the armour in place:

http://i.imgur.com/TTbaO6P.jpg









This image shows the close tolerance component in place the excess plastic a handy anchor for the exterior surface of the finished armour which will be quite different for the original:

http://i.imgur.com/six9Ncr.jpg









The only pity is I have to make another......


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Truly, Blackadder, you are a god amongst men. That is a good looking Reaver variant you are making!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

A god! please my modesty I can barely find a hat big enough as it is...........

But thanks,

One Armed Juggler:

Wow I'm busier than a one armed juggler; 'way too many projects in progress at the moment.

This weekend I made the interior buttresses of the second Lucius head so when the model is complete the Lucius head helmet will be interchangeable with the Mars style helmet just by popping it off. A simple straight forward design utilizing the faceted angle to lock the respective helmet to the original cockpit.

http://i.imgur.com/Ef7Fm4I.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/F01Eihv.jpg









Now with most of the major Lucius components made I am ready to start detailing the exterior of various pieces.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Head Mental Block:

I've reached an impasse coming up with an original design for the Reaver head. I don't want to copy the FW style Mars flattened pancake as a Lucius angular flattened pancake but rather a midway creation somewhere between the Warhound and Warlord.

Below is what I have come up with given the space allowed under the carapace which is a limiting factor height wise.

http://i.imgur.com/9Prp2Is.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/J9fzmGe.jpg









This design will have a four pane wrap around windscreen which although completely useless as in the Warhound and Walord, the two Moderati sitting much to low to see anything but sky through the glazing it does anthropomorphize the cockpit visage.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Cab-over Pete With a Reaver On:

To paraphrase the old song 'Convoy'.............

(Ah like both kinds'a music, Country an' Western.)

Remember CB radios; did that fad fade out or what?

I keep looking at this cockpit hence the cab-over reference and find it hard to reconcile how far the mug extended beyond the main body of the Reaver

http://i.imgur.com/Snx79Gc.jpg









Although my front extends only 6-7 MM further than the original Mars Pattern it's just not looking right to me. I'm almost tempted to scrap the Mars head a build a full Lucius cockpit assembly with a shorter neck.

http://i.imgur.com/2nGXhss.jpg









This flash image of the front elevation looks reminiscent of something but I can't quite figure what?

http://i.imgur.com/MhAmf8v.jpg









Once I extend the rear of the hood I shall be better able to determine how to proceed with the rest of the cockpit...........

http://i.imgur.com/4wRm3to.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

After a month of doldrums I have again taken up the cudgel trying to turn dross into gold.

Given the limited space, the extended neck, and the toad-like continence of the Mars Reaver Titan I hope I have resolved the dilemma. I need an interim facade between the Warhound and the Warlord for this Obamanation Titan and I think I have resolved the problem.

I'm throwing caution to the wind and copying my Lucius Warlord Helmet with armoured sideburns and bluff brow and see where that leads me; I have to admit I have put more thought into this head than in all the other scratchbuilts I have tackled and still 'come-a-cropper'. 

I would hate to have to admit defeat and do a Lucius version of the Mars head. 

-- 
E. Blackadder


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Like a Long Necked Goose:

By squaring off the cockpit it appears I have intensified the long neck appearance of the Reaver.

I'm quite satisfied with the faceted layout; once the nose and cheeks are detailed and the standard conduits are installed it should make for an interesting display.

http://i.imgur.com/sWQLdob.jpg









I keep forgetting that the hood seen in these photos is actually the underside of the finished hood which will be approximately 4,0 MM thick.

http://i.imgur.com/8zNKvVS.jpg









It would be really nice to have a few LED's behind those big rectangular lens openings.

http://i.imgur.com/zouqXla.jpg









The nice thing is I have plenty of room above the head to install a higher more interesting brow. 

http://i.imgur.com/Cxnly7w.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Refreshed:

I cannot believe the amount of enthusiasm I have for this project again. It was getting tedious and I just needed a break. Suitably refreshed I managed more today than I was doing in a week a month ago.

So we've reached a point where the cheek conduits need to be installed and because this Titan will be both a Mars and a Lucius the conduits most be removable.

http://i.imgur.com/yLmHNrj.jpg









Enter the rare earth magnets. I have a goodly supply of 3,0 MM / 1/8 inch so both ends of the conduits and receptacles got drilled and press fitted magnets into the undersized holes. All the poles are correct so the conduits are interchangeable.

http://i.imgur.com/XIpYb5c.jpg









The magnet-magnet connection is fairly strong for their tiny size, strong enough to lift the head.

http://i.imgur.com/cQfaak7.jpg









This is one mean looking mo-fo!

http://i.imgur.com/WIiqDfo.jpg









So the moment of true arrives when switching to the Lucius cowl.

http://i.imgur.com/X4lUFcT.jpg









Everything lines up rather well.

http://i.imgur.com/2vlJgxW.jpg









Look like the cowl is being attacked by Shelob

http://i.imgur.com/gNx37A3.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Conduit Collars:

You always have to be on the look out for interesting bits of scrap such as the subject of this post; conduit collars.

It would be pretty tedious to make collars to ring the penetration points where the large electrical conduits enter the housings; in this case the Reaver head jowls. Leaving these plain give an unfinished look to the area besides the more detail the better.

http://i.imgur.com/HyMYDR5.jpg









Fortunately I have had this idea for quite a few years and have mentioned it before but it doesn't hurt to re-introduce it.

http://i.imgur.com/EYrG2lv.jpg









When you cut large holes in styrene using wood hole augers you get these nicely shaped rings that are roundly beveled inside and out but usually get swept away with the refuse. These make dandy collars with a minimum of cleaning and sanding.

http://i.imgur.com/VayG0C3.jpg









The image above shows the collars glued in place before the final cleaning and I believe they add a nice touch to an ordinarily bland area.

I have used these extensively on most of my models even as just tchotchke decorations.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking More Like Road Kill Than Reavers:

So today I started the superstructure on the Carapace on both Reavers. I think I have finally come up with a course of action.

http://i.imgur.com/Vlr1Ynp.jpg









First order of business is to increase the depth of the rocket pod well so the pods nestle nicely in the carapace armour.

http://i.imgur.com/EJ059u8.jpg









Really not much to see considering the two hours work I put into these.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

It's Friday Again!:

Seems like it was Friday just a week ago.

I guess I'll be waiting a couple of day for a critique on this work judging by past performances.

This has been quite a busy couple of days where I finally got the inspiration to go ahead with the Reaver Carapace. My first impulse was to fair the outrigger rocket pods into the center pod structure as seen on the right of the image below. I got one accomplished; the fairing looked rather good to me; a very business like no nonsense clean installation. Just what you might expect on a Lucius Reaver. 

http://i.imgur.com/PCzNpzt.jpg









But somehow it lacked panache and I still had the problem of the 'head' sticking way out in front on that ridiculously long neck that is not changeable, it's part of the basic Mars model.

So after a month of agonizing and a days work I decided to scrap the look on the right and go for a sleeker look with a longer center fairing; the Reaver on the left. This design will extend the carapace a good half inch forward, well over the hood. 

http://i.imgur.com/sssZPyz.jpg









So to stimulate some weekend activity on this thread I'm going to let my gentle-readers weigh in with their opinions on how I proceed.

http://i.imgur.com/XQDe73o.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

By George He's Got It:

In a rare display of self-congratulation (Really BA?) I am here to say this has come out 'way better than I could have imagined. Everything fell into place this weekend and the Reaver has a hulking Lucius visage.

Not only will the center rocket pod be able to fire whilst undeployed but now there is even a reason for the hood; to protect the cockpit from the rocket exhaust of course.

http://i.imgur.com/YaocG4M.jpg









I'm sorry to be so ebullient but I've agonized over how to proceed with this model for SSSSSooooo LLLLLLoooonnnnngggggg! and now to have everything work so well is, is, well a relief.

Thrusting the carapace forward a few millimeters did wonders with the neck length. The outer skin on the hood and carapace just seems to flow purpose.

http://i.imgur.com/PqxOP4k.jpg









I'm going to just dump the lot of pictures without explanation:

http://i.imgur.com/TW3TWnr.jpg









Just look at this bad boy, even without sculpting and detail he just reeks mean.

Looks a bit like Darth Vader don't he?

http://i.imgur.com/hUxzz1e.jpg









The top view shows the fearful symmetry that the curve center cowl suddenly brought to the table. All the time I wasted trying to come up with a decent fairing between the pods and a simple curved structure pulled it all together.

http://i.imgur.com/FhOoqtt.jpg









In this last shot one can almost see the rear housing skin and rear carapace is going to work as well.

http://i.imgur.com/SNhS7SW.jpg









My apologies for my uncharacteristic ebullience.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Carapace Skinned:

Below is the front quarter and rear quarter view of the two completed carapaces. I still have to design the removable end caps so the rocket arrays can be deployed.

The two unfinished strips on either side of the center pod I may be tying into the void generator housings so they are left undone as well. 

http://i.imgur.com/pViiN1B.jpg









Much as in the Warlord and the Thunderhawk the model is made to be disassembled at will so the components interlock with out gluing and the structure is eminently stable and can withstand many assembly and disassembly evolutions.

http://i.imgur.com/gGuJ0JE.jpg









Surprisingly considering the amount of construction amendments the underside of the carapace is symmetrically neat and uniform.

http://i.imgur.com/qiVetDB.jpg









Considering the whole assembly is only a few ounces it is incredibly strong I actually stepped on a rocket pod by accident with no adverse effect.

http://i.imgur.com/iUvZgBB.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Free Form Construction:

I wish I could offer some information on how these Void Generator housings are constructed but it's pretty much guesswork on my part on how they go together and the shaping.

There are just too many angles and contours to adequately measure and your best bet is to rely on your eye than follow measurements.

http://i.imgur.com/C8Kei9I.jpg









After all we are copying FW of whom can be said are industry widely noted for their asymmetry in model making.

http://i.imgur.com/t8LnYok.jpg









All that can be said is I reinforced the bulkhead gussets to lay on the skin sheets and over lapped the sheets where necessary.

Once the housings are completely sheeted I'll sand down the seams and fair in the angles until everything looks relatively symmetrical.

http://i.imgur.com/pjlM4Hp.jpg









There may be a tad of difference between the two models but the front and rear components are still interchangeable where it counts.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Small Return:

So much work with such a small reward.

I was prepared to have my socks knocked off today with this the first trial assembly of one of the Lucius Reavers but Meh! it was pretty anticlimactic.

Not that there is anything wrong, the hull and carapace did not overwhelm the overall size of the Titan and I still have to produce the waist, knee and thigh armour; there is still tonnes of detail still to add and of course the weapons...............

Well judge for yourself:

http://i.imgur.com/ZLjIn5w.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/4n9XbMv.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/60RLwaN.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/wCEO5Dn.jpg









Mebbe it's just me but somehow I wanted more after all this effort. 

Stay tuned for the Mars Reaver in a similar state of completion for comparison.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Ankle Biter at five o'clock:

I couldn't resist adding the Hierophant to some of the images.......

Well it seems the Mars armour is ho-hum as well. I guess it's just the Reaver concept that's unimpressive. 

http://i.imgur.com/wB1yLB9.jpg









I'll try to remedy that with lots of detail once I finish the basic components.

This next image demonstrates there is a crying need for Huge Tyranid Titans. That Hierophant seems hopelessly out classed; even by a Reaver.

http://i.imgur.com/4zcWmk8.jpg









The rear view shows the Mars shoulder carapaces are on a par with my Lucius style contiguous shoulder armour.

http://i.imgur.com/nlrIMRS.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Rome Wasn't Built In a Day:

The work pictured above was only to show the work done thus far to give an idea of relative proportion mainly of the carapace to the hip and legs. I in fact have/had left off a few pieces of half finished armour that are, at this moment, unattachable. 

One thing I flagrantly omitted from the Mars Reaver posed above was the APOC Rocket Pod, that omission rectified now......

http://i.imgur.com/pzAMWYb.jpg









Since all these conversion pieces have to be developed simultaneously it's necessary once in a while to step back and see how every time works together thus far.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

looks good can't wait to see more


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Blackadder said:


> http://i.imgur.com/pzAMWYb.jpg


This picture instantly makes me think of a roach about to be stepped on.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

No Small Feet:

Started on the feet today, a project I've been dreading because of the repetition. I have to make sixteen of these uninspiring structures but once done these complicated phalanges will be the last labor intense components left to do. The rest should be a few armour panels for chest knees and waist and all the glorious detail which I can hardly wait to start..... It's like dessert.

http://i.imgur.com/6TQ95Bu.jpg









Because the greaves are so large compared to the Mars greaves I've decided to make the Lucius toes larger as well. When finished they will just clip onto the existing Mars toes.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I Really Feel Badly: (Truly)

I'm constantly implored to accept commissions to duplicate my work but the nature of the effort being every part handmade and unique I cannot acquiesce. Primarily because no one would be able to afford paying for the amount of time necessary to manufacture one of these projects. Were I to bring these down to a level were they would be reasonably priced I would be working for far less than minimum wage.

So the best I can do is demonstrate my procedures and hope that those sufficiently motivated can reproduce the items for themselves.

Here we have stage two of the Reaver toes, no big deal, just three pieces of plasticard glued to a base.

http://i.imgur.com/vGbvCsA.jpg









After all I managed to recreate My Warlord Luteus Vexant from half a dozen images I found on the internet. 










If I can do it, anyone can.............


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Blackadder said:


> After all I managed to recreate My Warlord Luteus Vexant from half a dozen images I found on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im calling Bullshit on that one.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

God's truth, this is all I had.

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2009/03/showcase-40k-scale-warlord-titan.html

Hmm well there were the 4 construction images; Ha! 

I'd forgotten about those..........


Sixteen Toes:

Why do I do this? The tedium of repetitious work exhausts me. It seems the more insignificant an item the more there are of them to build, Ha!

anyway I have a good production system going and should be finished with the basic shape on all sixteen toes today.

http://i.imgur.com/QcQtSje.jpg









As you can see the Lucius sleeve fits tightly over the Mars toes and there is a pronounced rivet in just the right place to provide a locking pin for my locking device so when clipped on there is no danger of the toe cover falling off.

Serendipity you are my goddess.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Pedicurist:

Sounds Like a movie title about an Itinerant foot fetishist but no just an update on the Reaver feet. 

http://i.imgur.com/fUjvNn7.jpg









I went low impact on the treads (no one looks at those anyway.)

http://i.imgur.com/7VmXOOW.jpg









The big concern has been ameliorated the toes are not too bulky for the greaves or legs.

http://i.imgur.com/q4Q004I.jpg









Hmmm, the back of the legs look better than the front...............

Assembling the lower leg brought forth the fact that I needs make the shin guards as well. D-mn!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Well Was Visited Too Many Times:

Well it seems that articulation is not on the table for this model. 

There's just not enough room to include moving parts under the shielding without seriously distorting the shape of the legs.

http://i.imgur.com/PKkDKWY.jpg









That said, the static pose should be convertible; Mars/Lucius, Lucius Mars.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Reaver Project Resumes:

After a month or so of procrastination I have finally taken up the gauntlet of the Reavers once again. Although certain issues are yet to be resolved I feel refreshed enough to resume the anklet guards that left me so vexed in June.

http://i.imgur.com/ygVBzZN.jpg









Approaching the problem from a different angle yesterday evening produced satisfactory results in that I have the basic sleeve armour roughed out.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Desperation is the Step-mother of Invention:

I devoted a lot of time today on reconciling the ankle mechanism culminating in using round headed 'Stove' Bolts to take the place of the ball/socket mounts of the ankle actuators.

Drilling into the recesses (Four points) of each foot pad and installing rare earth magnets I have a viable base for while perhaps not articulation at the very least, readily assembly/dis-assembly for conversion from Mars to Lucius and back again. 

http://i.imgur.com/ogBlqFL.jpg


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I wouldn't have thought that designing and modelling an upscaled, up-detailed and fully articulated thunderhawk counted as procrastination...

I agree about the toes, unfortunately, but perhaps it will work when the focus point for the model is much much higher. Clever thinking with the round headed bolts, I am surprised and gladdened that the magnets have enough strength for that to work - I'd be worried about knocking one out and having the whole model collapse slowly to the left...


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Right now I am building two models that I have varied enthusiasm for; the T'hawk and the twin Reavers. Truth be told I'd rather be doing any one of my other projects than either of these but I am just perverse (OCD) enough to keep going on both.

The Madness Continues:

Even though I've resigned myself that articulation for this model is not on the table I am proceeding as if it were just on the outside chance I may have been hasty in my assessment.

http://i.imgur.com/hwWeS07.jpg









Right now I am in the midst of producing the upper trunnion assembles of all 16 foot adjusting cylinders which will rotate and swivel depending on the attitude of the foot plate. Naturally this is the Lucius version and allowances for the Mars pieces must be considered when the re conversion is desired.

http://i.imgur.com/5TpF0ek.jpg









I haven't worked out the details of that as yet.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Illegitimi non carborundum:

After a month of doldrums I have finally figured out how to proceed with these greaves. Strangely my first impulse held true and I have reverted back to my original plan for a semi operable foot mount.

http://i.imgur.com/DphGOV4.jpg









I also now have a plan for the ankle actuator armour which also vexed me the past month.

http://i.imgur.com/mq3qV9Z.jpg









With luck I should see an end of this project by the time the year is out. Yay!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Back In The Groove:

After a month's hiatus I think I have recovered my direction on these models. The stopping point was the actuator shields and how to make them follow the compression of the foot leveling cylinders and still not be too cumbersome appearing. I believe I have the solution.

One might well ask why so many pieces for what should be a simple three paneled construction. Well economy for one thing; the industrial quality sheet styrene I employ comes in only three thicknesses 0.020, 0.030 and 0.040 thousands inch, 0,50 0,75 and 1,00 MM respectively and sheet styrene of 2,0 and 3,0 MM is prohibitively expensive in hobby stores. 

http://i.imgur.com/y4suuM1.jpg









The second consideration is strength, the laminations add considerable durability to the glue seams and allow the sides to flex as the sleeve follows the cylinder through its evolutions. 

Third once assembled it will be easier to sand and shape the constructions to their final finish each one being individually destined for a particular slot even though they appear almost identical on all four greaves.

There is a rational to my madness............


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Not Pretty But It Has the Flavor:

I went to an outrageous effort to install these foot actuator shields instead of taking the easy route and just make greaves similar to the Warhound but I wanted something more than just a bigger version of the Wolf Scout. I think these Lucius greaves convey the flavor of the Mars Reaver whereas the greaves would have been too bulky had I encompassed the hydraulics under the greave surface.

http://i.imgur.com/2u1Gcf5.jpg









All the hydraulic shields will have to be custom fit to the individual leveling cylinders but that's a minor consideration now that they are basically manufactured.

http://i.imgur.com/hhJMK2q.jpg









I just have to remember to label which goes where.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Le Coup de Grâce:

It's time to put this thing out of it's misery or triumph. After putting all this effort into manufacturing the various greave components I have to put the finishing adjustments on 16 actuators (4 for each foot times two Reavers). Already I have speculated that the Reaver in reality would waddle on the battlefield due to the set of the legs. It's gait would be a rocking pendulum motion sure to disquiet the intestinal tract of the hardiest Princep but we are not to reason why but to duplicate the visage of the Reaver and ignore the dynamics of the mechanics.

In the first image below we see the foot/shank/greave assembly in its full flexed step position where I am about to install the cylinder sleeves to the outer side toe and front center toe.

http://i.imgur.com/hLRSUa2.jpg









If all goes well I shall proceed to the extended position (image below) and see how far I can make the step work. I have my doubts that it will be more than one and a half foot lengths. 

http://i.imgur.com/KY2DQX4.jpg









Are we having fun yet????


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Gone Astray:

This project keeps going astray; Bah,Bah,Bah!

But I think I'm back on track now. The shape of the head has vexed me until this morning where I believe I have come up with the definitive Reaver head.

http://i.imgur.com/td0yoZ7.jpg









Fortunately I don't have to do much modifications to the existing work

http://i.imgur.com/rV9y0K1.jpg









but once done I believe it will fit better under the hood and also be a midway morph between the Lucius Warhound and the Lucius Warlord and I shall call it; 

the Black Vegetable.....


No, no, no; The WarReaver


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Three MM Too Wide:

The front center panel below the windscreen is three MM too wide.

Due to the beveling of the cheek panels which I didn't allow for the thickness of the sheet i.e. one millimeter..............

http://i.imgur.com/6KM801r.jpg









Easily corrected. 

Note how I had to cut into the roof line on either side of the hood and change the roof from canting in towards the rear to flaring out towards the rear. 


http://i.imgur.com/tDxegUG.jpg









This will allow for more freedom of movement side to side under the carapace hood which is a better design.

Note in the side elevation below that the cheek shield panel extend lower to protect the conduits and give the front an angled approximation of the Warlord curved face shield skirt but retaining the angularity of the Warhound. An interesting compromise that bridges the design two other titans' visages.

http://i.imgur.com/0dHZnO9.jpg









Finally it's coming together in my mind's eye............

I am on fire with enthusiasm again.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Dog Pile On the Rabbit:

One of my readers likened the previous left image to Buggs Bunny, a thought that occurred to me as well. The right cockpit he likened to Mortal Combat's Scorpion which on googling I don't see at all but somehow it struck a mnemonic chord with him.

Anyway to complete the Buggs Bunny simile the next stage show the beginnings of outriggers or fenders that carry the Warlord helmet theme but that is only a temporary allusion. 

http://i.imgur.com/EGHThvZ.jpg









and 

http://i.imgur.com/nMjwtqH.jpg









Further along shows the method to my madness:

http://i.imgur.com/DSeLM4n.jpg









The ears once dried bend down to form the fenders (for want of a better term) tucking beneath the rear of the cowl.

In the final image a 3/4 front view shows the underside of the side trim.

http://i.imgur.com/orYcdNI.jpg









The other noteworthy item is the faceted cowl front that was built up of layers of styrene. once dried that will have the edges sanded to round off slightly but still have flat surfaces so as not to copy the Warlord cowl to closely.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

A New Strategy:

So the new strategy is to borrow a page from Michelangelo's workbook; when asked how he approached sculpting he was purported to have said that the figure was already inside the block and all he did was chip away what wasn't needed.

http://i.imgur.com/WqBeqzH.jpg









Now I am not comparing myself to Michelangelo because he worked in marble and I in ''ahem'' styrene but the principle is the same; just pile on enough styrene and then remove that which doesn't look like a Lucius Reaver.

http://i.imgur.com/mJ2onFv.jpg









It was also said that he didn't want to paint the Sistine Chapel ceiling as he thought himself a poor artist in that medium and critics of his work complained that his figures were all too masculine the women looking like men with breasts.

http://i.imgur.com/bNGEbCE.jpg









His response to that was, "He did not know art but he knew what he liked."

http://i.imgur.com/byBc3iE.jpg









So as you can tell other than the images I really didn't have much to add to this post.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Bad Boys:

So now we come to the bad boys in this recap of my stable of scratchbuilts; the Reaver twins.

It just goes to show that its easier to proceed on your own than to correct someone else's mistakes.

The Reaver titan has so many casting flaws that it is no wonder that a Lucius Reaver was never produced. The Mars genera with it's more organic design hides these flaws but the angular Lucius design brings them into full bloom.

Thankfully these are the only six pieces left that require adaptation to the Lucius pattern by which I mean 12 because I am modifying two titans.

http://i.imgur.com/UmX8Sxz.jpg









The front and back pelvic armour should be a cakewalk and I'll probably knock that out today the Lucius armour will just clip onto the Mars armour for a quick change.

Likewise I am hoping I can do the same for the kneecaps but they will have to accommodate the Lucius greaves and I should also like to extend them up to protect the thighs, something FW didn't think necessary.

http://i.imgur.com/5Ca1VaC.jpg









The heads are still giving me headaches and even after a month of sketching and searching for internet ideas I have yet to come up with a satisfactory resolution as to how the head should look. 

My gut feeling is to try for a intermediate morph between the Warhound head and the Warlord head and that is the course I am pursuing with the head on the right side but the problem there is to make it work I have to lose the distinctive cable conduits that distinguish the Reaver. Fortunately the conduits are held on magnetically so removal and reattachment is quite easy. 

I'll try to resolve this over the Thanksgiving break.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Blackadder Patented Armour Locking Device:

Well not "Patented" (Who could be bothered) but it seems I have circumvented a sticking problem. It came to me this morning after yesterday when I was thinking how to attach the upper leg armour without resorting to mutilating the Mars legs with unsightly screws and or magnets.

I hit on the premise of utilizing the compression ability of the tubular styrene as a linear spring clip that can be snapped in and out with equal facility and still have sufficient strength to hold the armour in place.

First an image of the rest of the fruits of this weekend's labor; the waist armour clip on Luteus Pattern armour.

http://i.imgur.com/Jgd4Jxa.jpg









These four pieces (Two Reavers remember) snap on readily over the Mars waist armour front and back and hold in place without falling off. They are just basic now but will be embellished with all sorts of 40K goodies and layered armour sheets to echo the Warlord.

In the center of the above image is my little jewel of inspiration, the tubular linear clip.

The close up doesn't really show the construction any better but suffice it to say that it is a very close tolerance fit so the armour will be not sliding up or down when applied or twist askew.

http://i.imgur.com/c6l9dmo.jpg









Below we see the basic clip in place utilizing the shoulders of the resin casting to lock it in place prevent up or down sliding

http://i.imgur.com/U75oJKb.jpg









And the two thigh cylinders clamping the styrene tube sufficiently tight.

Next; the rest of the upper thigh armour still to be designed............


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Test Model:

I'm going to need a test model that is always assembled for the rest of this/these build(s).

It's just too much trouble assembling and reassembling each time I have pieces to fit. fortunately all the pieces so far are interchangeable so the one test model will be enough.

The front view showing the new snap on thigh armour and codpiece looks amazingly in proportion (at least to my eye and surprisingly the camera's eye as well.) I was not prepared for that.....

http://i.imgur.com/WyLzxKO.jpg









It seems I won't be needing the kneecap armour after all which is fine with me as it would have been a nightmare to make the kneecaps ride up and down with telescoping pistons as the knee flexes. Maybe someday in a moment of insanity I'll try making that mechanism but not this year.


The rear view still has pleasing proportions although I note I forgot to mount the after part of the groin armour.

http://i.imgur.com/Bq1rSVe.jpg









The side view shows that I haven't as yet resolved the neck issue but I think the head is finally starting to make some sense as far as appearance. 

http://i.imgur.com/9xHsDqD.jpg









Gone is the squashed toad look which I categorically do not like even in the Mars Pattern, by extending the chin down and increasing the height of the brow the head now fits well as an intermediate between the Warhound and Warlord so there is a continuity of design.

I had hoped to have these completed by Christmas but it looks like February is the new target date.

On the plus side I think I am ready to start detailing, whew!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Multi Faceted:

Sometimes things go right and when I hit on the idea of coffin shaped armour for the upper legs yesterday I had it in the back of my mind to expand on the two dimensional look by adding facets to the surface. It all came together this afternoon with the result below. 

http://i.imgur.com/JYRu9MS.jpg









Where it ties in with the lower greaves. 


http://i.imgur.com/9Qq0nXd.jpg










Now I have the notion to carry it a bit further with 'slides' connecting the greaves with the upper armour........... and I have just figured what they'll look like.

Should be done tomorrow.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The *Tick's Sidekick and Vlad the Impaler:

Well I hope it's not the case but right now the Reaver head looks like a cross between Arthur The Moth and Count Dracula but it is coming along. I am at loggerheads with muse of inspiration so all this may be just an exercise in futility.

http://i.imgur.com/Xdcd2XK.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/87D6gji.jpg









Still plugging away up until Christmas Vacation.... This year in Poland. Cripes, who's idea was that?

*BTW probably one of the funniest sitcoms ever produced


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

By Jove I Think He's Got It:

Well it was a tough fight but I think I've nailed the basic look of the head

http://i.imgur.com/cAm3Lgq.jpg









Of course 'eyebrows and nose detail need to be install and ducting in the cheek area as well as on the sides but the basic shape is promising and with the eye openings allow the headlights to be seen it pretty much manifests my original thoughts.

The image below shows that the eye ridges need to be more of a frown shape and I may angle the lower rim of the eyes as well....

But I am very pleased I was able to heighten the 'Face' when compared to the Mars Pattern visage.

http://i.imgur.com/vscGqkd.jpg









I particularly like the wings on either side of the brow even though at the moment they interfere with the hood which precludes the head movement side to side.

http://i.imgur.com/jsWdBd5.jpg









Meanwhile the top hamper is finally faired in and all I need make is the air intake in front of the center rocket pod.

http://i.imgur.com/MyESrwz.jpg









So this is pretty much the shape of the hull and carapace with only the belly armour to be designed.

http://i.imgur.com/DsiXixF.jpg









Then we can get to the fun part, the detailing...........


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I've Still Gotta Repeat This On The Other Reaver Head:

I've devoted a lot of effort to making this one Reaver head and everything has pretty much fallen into place. I was going to use the FW Resin 'eyes' for the windscreen display but they are a tad too low and far too recessed to be effective so I am making panels to mount new 'eyes'....

http://i.imgur.com/1AX7PXV.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/7UFJ9M2.jpg









I have gotten so far ahead of myself on this one head that I wonder whether I can duplicate the work on the one left behind......

Just looking at the intricacies of the development astounds me and I have grave doubts I shall be able to duplicate the procedure. 

http://i.imgur.com/R7uwzMI.jpg









Yeah I know the work isn't 100% symmetrical

http://i.imgur.com/pUXq8MW.jpg









but clearly those who may point this out have never bought a FW product.......... Ha!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Walk Like an Egyptian:

This head is taking on a decided pharaonic appearance through no intent on my part. Hopefully once the side paraphernalia is installed that will disappear. 

http://i.imgur.com/1HhFHdl.jpg









I'm rather pleased how the sensor arrays in the eye socket turned out, much better than installing lenses as if they were windscreens as was my original intent.

http://i.imgur.com/MdNAQhZ.jpg









The side view still looks sparse..........

http://i.imgur.com/l2Yw5ZL.jpg









And the top view needs a couple of Asps and Ibises 

http://i.imgur.com/e7zqiX4.jpg









In a condo made of stona....


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

This is looking good. Nice to see some more progress.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I am about to leave for a week in Poland (First Prize was a Dollar) at the behest of the fabulously enticing Ms Blackadder who thought it was a good idea to celebrate Christmas in Poland this year. My alternative, St Lucia, Hurricane Hole was overruled, next year Havana Cu, I'll be back the day after Xmas; Seasons greetings to all.

The cloutless Blackadder


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Back from Poland and frustrated as hell, seems no one can make a Vodka Martini and I'm not saying a 'Bad Vodka Martini' but literally nothing resembling a Martini at all. I finally coerced the Bartender at the Krakow Sheraton to let me make my own.

On the brighter side I got some great ideas regarding Emperor Titans, it seems that every year they hold competitions to see who can make the most outlandish 'Nativity' creche Literally hundreds of paper edifices that look for all the world like The upper galleries of Emperor Titans. e.g.

https://www.google.com/search?q=krakow+chri...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

Seems they have built a cottage industry making imperial Titans and did not even know it. Ha!

Some of these creations are upwards of two meters tall and entirely made of paper and left over Xmas wrapping paper. 

As I said I got some good ideas and maybe there will be an Imperator in the offing in the coming year. TTFN E.B.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Well That's Interesting?

I am trying to improve the overall look of the 'head' of the Reaver but the new work looks like a Puddytat in the image below.

http://i.imgur.com/VJJonRh.jpg









Well not having seen this before as a 2D photo perhaps it's wrong or it may be a photo distortion.

http://i.imgur.com/nSxXd82.jpg









Nope, it looks like a puddytat...........


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Sufferin' Succotash!

Liking the heads so far, really fit the lucius vibe. Even if you are displeased with it.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Stupid, Stupid, Stupid!

Well Archimedes had his Eureka Moment and The Blackadder had his 'stupid stupid stupid season of stupidity' where having been agonized over how to work the chest armour of this damned thing being neither able to come up with a satisfactory chest armour nor a suitable attaching mechanism when it came to me in the middle of the night in a flash of latent inspiration so embarrassing in it's simplicity that I did not think of it before.

At once I shall have the attach point and the armour and it all will fit together as if it were tailor made for the Lucius Reaver.

Gone is the bourgeois double neck Mars armour and in it's place an elegantly simple angular Lucius replacement that I do not begrudge my loss of sleep or the countless sleepless hours tossing that this problem had me vexed with.....For tonight I have the solution!

Eureka!

So here is the problem:

http://i.imgur.com/GjMPQ7T.jpg









Solution to follow........


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Lucius Reaver revisited

Well off and on for the past month I have been wracking my brain trying to think of how to exhaust the rocket pods on the wing carapaces.

With the news of my nephew's impending operation I cast all aside in a fervent effort to be with my family in Florida single minded in the motor trip south.

On the drive down and back Epiphanies abound;

All that I was searching for on the LandKreuzer, The Reaver and the T'hawk gelled and I knew the direction to take.

I started with the Landkreuzer because that was the hardest; those road wheels had perplexed me for literally years.

The Reaver solution was so embarrassingly obvious that I hesitate to present it in completed form so in the next few days I shall be doing a step by step of my solution.

In the end you may well be wondering how could the Blackadder have missed something so obvious! 

It may seem callous to some that I was thinking of anything other than the 13 months old's pending operation but when driving long hours many things cross your mind. Who knows that he when he's a bit older may read these very words and realize the part he played in this progression.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Reaver Madness:

During the fifties a public service film circulated in the US School System condemning the drug Marijuana called "Reefer Madness". I'm not going to link to it but I'm sure it can be found on Youtube.

I have my own personal dementia that I call 'Reaver Madness' and it is much more debilitating in that for the past months I have been losing sleep trying to come up with a viable solution how the rocket pods will house in the wing carapaces and be deploy-able without changing the overall pleasing shape (IMO) I have achieved thus far..

Well the solution is two hinged panels and five horizontal louvers and so simple I cannot believe I couldn't see it before. 

So to begin with the three images below show were I stand with the construction and over the next few days I'll show how to replicate what I've envisioned in my mind's eye.

http://i.imgur.com/aCj7OlQ.jpg









Below are two of the three pods showing the exhaust slots approximately 15 MM in height easily divided into five louvers and five 2 MM gaps and that is where I'll begin.

http://i.imgur.com/sO7Yi9r.jpg









The last image shows the stowed rocket pod and the gap that must be bridged to fair the pod into the carapace. It must be displaced so the pod can raise out of it's well and turn 90° to the firing position while the bridge flap hinges as the pod rises and hinges down after the pod clears the well.

http://i.imgur.com/t5dh7xM.jpg









Mind numbingly simple.

After this is done I can proceed with the fine detailing of this project.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Louver Shop

Well They Don't Like Much, just five scrap pieces atached to the exhaust end of the rocket pod but I have a feeling I'm on the right track.

I had originally thought to make them flush with the end of the troncated casement but as I was cutting them I thought why not make them longer and have the edge extend to the outer casement ............

http://i.imgur.com/s5Ch9xY.jpg









so I made the adjustment and if it doen't work out I can always cut it off flush.

http://i.imgur.com/UoWCGir.jpg










I left the top final piece off so the shelving structure can be seen. 

http://i.imgur.com/ZXpYuIF.jpg









I rationalize that on the "real" pod the louvers would be hinged to direct the exhaust away from the skin of the carapace but for our purposes that refinement won't be necessary as the rocket pod only angles to 45°. 

http://i.imgur.com/4rXgZPw.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Pure Sex:

Oh Yeah;

That's what I'm talk'n 'bout.

The basic louver prototype on the first pod is done and it already looks like what precisely should be on a Lucius Reaver. 

http://i.imgur.com/Qv2PZt5.jpg









I take no credit for the design as My Celica Hatchback had exactly the same thing on it's rear window and the Cylon Spacecraft had virtually the same design as well.

http://i.imgur.com/DsCcvdC.jpg









What I do take credit for is the inordinate amount of time wasted that it took me to rediscover that futuristic design!

http://i.imgur.com/UuIFFlz.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh God D*mn!

I'd just about given up trying to come up with a satisfactory solution to the carapace/rocket pod conundrum but it seems this is a simple but best way 

http://i.imgur.com/DmjaIYe.jpg









The installation is clean, functionally sound and neat.

http://i.imgur.com/rPVCAD8.jpg









Even in it's un-embellished basic state it has a no nonsense look to it in keeping with the Lucius genera.

http://i.imgur.com/yyvlmS6.jpg









to have the wing open and the pod rise out of it's well

http://i.imgur.com/JW3VOhZ.jpg










Turn, train, and fire.

http://i.imgur.com/ijKUbT6.jpg









Sweet............


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Some Thoughts On a Reaver:

The Reaver Titan, the Edsel of the FW stable?

Too small to compete with a Warlord too slow to compete with a Warhound.......

What is the purpose of this intermediate beast?

In the words of Nobel laureate I.I. Rabi about the Muon, "who ordered that?" 

Well in the first place I believe FW produced it because they felt there was no market for a $2000 dollar Warlord model and truly to do it justice the FW Warlord would probably cost that much if not more.

My intent was to bring the Reaver into the 410th century and give it credence in the panoply of 40K denizens.

To that end I have attempted to make my own version of what a Lucius Reaver would look like. Not the slope shouldered model of the Epic Lucius Reaver but a vital construct employing all the ability I have accumulated over the past six or so years of scratch building.

The Apoc Rocket Pod a hold over from the Armorcast Reaver was the first to go. My revulsion of the ungainly weapon stemming in part from visions of the Surinam toad (no link provided look it up on you own) so I set out to build a more elegant rocket weapon system. 

That being accomplished (See above) all the major components are completed and I am now set to embark on the last phase of the project; "the detailing;" that which I consider the fun part.......

The Fine Details............to be continued


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Together Again:

Well it seems I've gone as far as I can without assembling one of these beasties. The last time I had one together albeit with elastic bands and hidden string was last Summer and I've progressed far beyond that now.

The image below shows the six rocket pods mounted but only one hinged faring door; three more need to be made.

On the underside one Reaver has the belly armour mounted the other is awaiting the verdict if the belly armour is viable. which necessitates gluing one of the Reavers together hopefully temporary as I would like to disassemble it for painting and perhaps a different pose.. 

http://i.imgur.com/qUrxLOh.jpg









A lot of the leg parts are pinned and assembled with screws but the toes will have to be glued on with a spot of superglue for a solid stance..


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Exciting times, I'm really looking forward to the next update.

Well, I can't put my finger on it but this particular project just has me thinking 'Voltron' every time I look at it.

I like the missile pod ideas, they have been executed very well.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll have to google "Voltron" I'm not familiar with the reference....

Meanwhile the anticipated update......

Slightly Out Of Focus:

I think I need a new camera..........

So the Reaver is plugged together with coat hanger wires in a trial pose which seems do-able and the Lucius pieces fit and the proportion looks right to me.

http://i.imgur.com/5sl9H8i.jpg









This slightly overhead shot is not the best angle to view the work as it looks tiny but I wanted to show the upper works in relation to the table.

http://i.imgur.com/223xC2r.jpg









The foam piece is to protect the work should it topple but I trust the pose now that it's been standing the better part of an hour.

This left quarter view shows the unfinished chest armour which was the reason I needed to assemble one of the titans. 

http://i.imgur.com/Ed0dlpx.jpg









Next the 3/4 view giving a walking away perspective. I'm going to leave the hip joint as it is instead of encasing it because I really like the sphere shape and I don't think I could improve on it without making the hips too bulky. The last thing we need is a Reaver with thunder thighs.

http://i.imgur.com/HnVFTKu.jpg









Lastly the rear view showing the complexity of the greaves which I was concerned would look too bulky but such is not the case fortunately.

http://i.imgur.com/932iQoC.jpg


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

:shok:

That is one mighty machine. Looking great on its feet.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply,

That deserves.........

Bonus Images 

I reserved these images for this special post as they portray the Reaver in a more majestic view contrasting the previous post's utilitarian images.

This angle will not be what is seen when the titan is fielded in a game which is a pity.

http://i.imgur.com/GcHxBaM.jpg









When I see this it makes me wonder why I am so less than enthused about the mid sized titan.......

http://i.imgur.com/vAchqTd.jpg









It also shows the beginning of the breast plate mount which will be pinned on to facilitate the removal of the Lucius armour when converting to Mars pattern.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The extra shots are appreciated. You're right, people would otherwise never see the titan from those angles. Your plasticard work is just astounding, dude. It really inspires me to make additions to my smaller vehicles (Land Raiders, Rhinos and such) and make them more evil-looking. As if it wasn't taking me forever already to have my army finished and painted!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Your plasticard work is just astounding, dude. It really inspires me to make additions to my smaller vehicles (Land Raiders, Rhinos and such) and make them more evil-looking. As if it wasn't taking me forever already to have my army finished and painted!


Ditto on both counts. Not sure if you already have on BA but could you do a shot of all three tirtan together? just for size reference?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I've done it before but not in this stage of completion. I'd like to mount the weapons before I do probably later this weekend.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

By the itching non-nose of Emperor, that thing is amazing.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

The Last Vestige:

The last vestige of the Mars pattern to be replaced/covered/eclipsed is the belly armour. Interestingly enough these are amoung the first pieces I produced when I started this project in earnest late 2013. Not too shoddy when you consider that FW requires 18 months to produce a new titan and their artists have virtually unlimited resources and also lots of talent.

So the first image shows the breast plate (top) and the hinged side plates

http://i.imgur.com/2f7JL0I.jpg









And the next image shows the breast plate in position ready to be adjusted to fit...

http://i.imgur.com/0wEdhSU.jpg









This is why I had to wait 'til last to produce this component as it hast to be easily removable and still not interfere with the workings of the model.

The next image looks a bit weird because these photos are actually upside down but it shows the side view. All these pieces have to be trimmed and thickened so they look like armour instead if flimsy sheets of styrene but first they have to be fitted.

http://i.imgur.com/cYQG4CK.jpg









Finally the rear/bottom view showing the intended half moon cut out area needed to allow the waist block to turn.

http://i.imgur.com/6vFIHk0.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Waist and Hip Side Armour:

All the while I was building this I had it in the back of my mind that I needed a way to attach the waist side armour. 

Well the belly armour provides that attach point proving once again The Blackadder has more luck than brains..........

ttp://i.imgur.com/oQHbZFk.jpg









This seems it may work after all and I just might be able to incorporate a Lucius shield for the waist block after all; Damn!

http://i.imgur.com/MsSKDxo.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

SDKFZ said:


> As im not that familiar with the FW Reaver, why did you have to make the cirkular depression on the front armour ?
> Does it have that much articulation on the waist ?


Thanks For Reminding Me:

I completely forgot to recheck the front waist armour clearance on the belly armour until SDKFZ reminded me.

http://i.imgur.com/CxyKuCN.jpg









That's what comes of stretching your build over the course of years instead of weeks; you forget why you did something.

http://i.imgur.com/C8xmtth.jpg









Anyway that's my rational for rapidly encroaching senility............

http://i.imgur.com/BtS911v.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

One of Those Weeks:

D'ja ever have one of those weeks where you could seemingly do no wrong?

That is what this week was for me. From the Rocket Pod Louvers working out just perfect, to the full model presentation, to the belly armour now fitting in place like, like, like it was made for it; Gad I am ecstatic. 

http://i.imgur.com/3QTCfj8.jpg









I was really in the doldrums before my trip to Florida, I couldn't come up with an idea, the whole project was stagnating; I was about to put the D*mned thing in a box and forget about it for a month or so. Now it really looks like it just might work!

http://i.imgur.com/jzF3Rss.jpg









This beasty has become so massive it's like a whole new class of titan. Even with the belly armour still in the bare bones stage the stryene hull adds about another 16 ounces to the model. That's a lot of plasticard!



It's going to be fun putting a Mars Reaver side by side with this monster; it'll look anemic in comparison.

http://i.imgur.com/iJEKb4t.jpg









The classic looking top view literally blows my mind. My apologies for such self-serving rhetoric but DAMN!

I'm in love.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks God For the IMGUR View Counter:

300 hit in one day, that's not too bad............

So someone's looking at my work anyway.

Now we'll see if lightning can strike twice; I spent the early morning making up the second belly armour and it should be dried enough this after noon to see if it will fit as well as the first one did. Yes and before someone asks ; YES I am making conversion kits for two Lucius Reavers. 

http://i.imgur.com/sMmBUaU.jpg









Yes! It Fits!

http://i.imgur.com/dUOU5uP.jpg









And even better than the first one.

http://i.imgur.com/vKoiqb2.jpg









That's a welcome surprise.

9151


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep up the stellar work. =)

I often read but don't comment. I don't have any real experience with this sort of scratch building. You're so far out of my experience that I don't usually have any useful criticism. Which usually means I don't day anything, because bland "attaboys" are nice but pretty meaningless.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Once a year I review my forums to see which seem interested and which have no interest in scratch building. There are many forums that are a waste of time in posting on and I limit myself to at most 20 because it takes a lot of time from my modeling to personalize replies. So far 'Heresey' is safe but I have dropped 3 forums this month for lack of interest and other reasons. 

Usually I base my critique on how fast my threads move off the first page.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

As Alike as Two:

vaguely similar things in a pod to coin a Blackadderism.

http://i.imgur.com/esn9GbV.jpg









The belly armour went rather smoothly and the two Reavers are pretty much in the same state of assembly 

And I feel like celebrating with a well deserved Vodka Martini shaken not stirred. 

My father-law once told me that one doesn't shake a Martini as it dilutes the Vodka too much. I proceeded to demonstrate that that was hogwash by mixing four Martinis in the same batch stirring two and shaking two. He had to admit the shaken ones were better. Of course the trick is chilling the ingredients because if you get a Martini in a bar the Vodka is room temperature and does dilute more when shaken.. I keep my Vodka in the 'fridge

Now for simpler things..........

http://i.imgur.com/Gck2LnI.jpg









This is pretty much similar to what I posted before but at that time only one Reaver had the breast plate installed.

http://i.imgur.com/SiZYS3o.jpg









Now both beasties are ready for the next phase....

http://i.imgur.com/zI0Fn6S.jpg









Mounting the weapons; Goorn!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Screw It:

I'm a firm believer in screwing so anytime I can I use screws instead of glue especially since all the Lucius parts have to line up properly each time the model is converted from Mars to Lucius or back.

I use 8-32 countersunk screws and tap the hole into the resin casting which is sufficiently strong to hold a thread. If for some reason down the line the thread strips out you can always go to the next size screw or fill and retap the stripped out hole. 

http://i.imgur.com/HbUKFNx.jpg









Number 6 arm mount is already installed 

http://i.imgur.com/nReibxp.jpg









and the screw is yet to be tightened on the #2 mount..........

http://i.imgur.com/pgkQl8n.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

First Assembly:

Well this is the first attempt at assembly; I actually just drilled the weapons mount holes just this morning so you are seeing this just as I am seeing it.

http://i.imgur.com/V2ss37o.jpg









In all the weapons mounts are doable, they swivel in their sockets and the rocket pod shafts nest relatively neatly in their wells (I need a bit of sanding here and there to increase the tolerances. everything fits too tight.

http://i.imgur.com/OghNRye.jpg










The Lucius armour fits much better than I expected; again my tolerances are too tight and the left side rocket pod won't slide out of its housing.

http://i.imgur.com/DOcLGlE.jpg









The Lucius carapace needs to be screwed down to the weapons arm mounts as the arms have a tendency to pop out of the carapace receptacles.

http://i.imgur.com/ochKrBL.jpg









But for a first go everything works amazingly well.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow, that is shaping up amazingly well. Are you going to be functional or ornamental with the detailing on the plates?

The dreamforge leviathan came with screws to hold together parts. I wasn't entirely sold on the idea as the feeling of the thread holding the screw, and thus the parts, was very different to when using wood or metal. The firmness of the hold really wasn't there and I very nearly destroyed the thread by over tightening. How have you found the resin in that regard?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never had a problem with resin holding a thread; of course you can over tighten and strip out threads even on light metals such as aluminum so plastics and resins need only be snug tightened. I'm not sure what 'Dream Forge' models are made of but I would assume that a snug tightening should be sufficient.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Blackadder said:


> I'm not sure what 'Dream Forge' models are made of but I would assume that a snug tightening should be sufficient.


A dark plastic like the new citadel characters range, and yes snug fit was fine. I just made the discovery rather too late. 

With weapons and rocket pods fitted (and looking great by the way) those torsos are really reminding me of the rebel mining robots from the old DOS game Descent. Love it!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply......

Up Date:

I'm brimming with new ideas on how to proceed with this custom build and made a few cursory advances in fine detail.

http://i.imgur.com/NYlpAOf.jpg









It pays to take some time off from the project as it allows new concepts to come to the fore.

http://i.imgur.com/2KGHs67.jpg









I have a lot of respect for legitimate artist/engineers that work for FW, I think it would be hard to work on a schedule cranking these things out day in and out.

http://i.imgur.com/bJQZmcP.jpg









I'm rater pleased at the overall look of the Lucius Pattern Reaver.......

http://i.imgur.com/76lCg1e.jpg









It has just the degree of angularity I was looking for.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

More stellar work sir, always good to see


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.......

Thanks for the replies.....

Counterweight:

Now that my models have the weapons mounted it's time to add weight to the Void Generator housings since mine are light sheet styrene and the FW model's are solid Resin.

The FW Void Generators weigh eleven ounces with most of the weigh in the rear of the housings so I added 15 ounces of sheet lead to the center bay and about four ounces of dry sand to the lower rear bay. That should compensate for the arm/moment of the counterweight.

http://i.imgur.com/mblrWzb.jpg









The sand will be of use to fine tune the balance if necessary by the simple expedient of drilling a small hole and pouring out the excessive sand so the model is not rear heavy which is also a consideration to be accounted for.

http://i.imgur.com/dEVhJ1V.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks, 

The Sand Reckoner:

It was Archimedes that first made an attempt to number the grains of sand on all the beaches in the world and then went on to calculate the number of grains of sand to fill the known Universe (At that time) He developed a system for calculating large numbers.

I thought of this today whilst ballasting these Reavers.

http://i.imgur.com/LLYjVAQ.jpg









In a small way I have achieved a minor equivalence in satisfaction; both models proceeding apace.

http://i.imgur.com/beCMhnU.jpg









Each are in different stages of completion but both are on a par.

Where one model has this or that bits done the other has different bits done which keeps me from getting too far ahead on either model.

I have each model numbered with either odd or even numbers so the parts won't get mixed up, a simple solution as the parts, close as they may be are not completely interchangeable.

http://i.imgur.com/cj1csvP.jpg









My goal tomorrow is to have both ready to be mounted on an assembled set of legs.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Fantastic. I'm very interested to see them mounted alongside your warlord titan.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Done:

All the major components are done, whew!

http://i.imgur.com/i9pRHzr.jpg










The front view (Pardon the towel but the legs are just pinned together temporarily.)

http://i.imgur.com/TFmIdsM.jpg









view with Warlord legs.

More images to follow in an hour or so............


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Loving this, really a joy to watch. Although I have been inspired to take a hobby saw to my shadowsword to make some minor alterations eeek


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

the warlord is...HUGE! You could name it, dress it and bring it to school. It's like a fifth grader...


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

neferhet said:


> the warlord is...HUGE! You could name it, dress it and bring it to school. It's like a fifth grader...


While I was building the Warlord I kept getting comments that it was too small............

I had a formula (informally arrived at by me) that each successive titan class would be approximately 1.5 times taller than the previous class i.e. the Warhound is 10.5 inches and the Reaver is 17.5 inches so the Warlord comes in at 27 inches and extrapolating a Warmonger would be about 36 inches were I to actually build one.

My Warlord actually approaches 28 inches when standing completely erect but a dynamic pose brings it down to 27 inches.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's a fantastic effort, I think that the armour swap has worked very well and you have a thematic and well constructed titan there. Martini time or is that only when number two is at the same standard?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Blackadder said:


> While I was building the Warlord I kept getting comments that it was too small............


let them say that in front of its barrels... also, short ones are the meanest...


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

It's still morning here, no Martini until the Sun is over the Yard arm

Done 2:

The side view shows the sheathed void generators and the rear lower vents completed (except for detail) and the weapon armour finally in place although it needs to be thickened; now that it is mounted on the body I can see where the clearances are needed.

http://i.imgur.com/yJSUJOv.jpg









And again compared to the Warlord legs.

http://i.imgur.com/F8QOVio.jpg









More images to come.............


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply; There are still some who are not aware of the fact that the styrene Lucius armour is completely exchangeable for the original Mars armour.

Face off:

While ostensibly on the same side this could very well be called a Face off between the Reaver and the apparently in for maintenance Warlord; actually Luteus' body component is getting a tuneup and anyway is much too tall for these closeup Reaver shots.

http://i.imgur.com/v4mpTLz.jpg









and this next image could be entitled ''Tidy Whiteys'' because that's what the rear armour puts me in mind me of.

http://i.imgur.com/jvEZlBm.jpg









Anyway all together the upper body armour and the lower leg are seemingly proportionate, that was a big fear of mine during construction that the armour would not match in scale. 

That's the major problem with working without a specific goal drawn out; you have no idea of what the outcome will look like.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Blackadder said:


> That's the major problem with working without a specific goal drawn out; you have no idea of what the outcome will look like.


During your thunderhawk scaleup, you presented at one point a cad model. Did you do that or is that a product of your reference material searches? Do you think the idea is workable for your concern above?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I found the 3D T'hawk on google search images crafted by a gifted Chinese chap. 

I have neither have the 3D art skills to attempt something like that nor the time to learn them but it's an excellent idea.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Detachable Details:

While I'm making the Void Generator exhaust louvers i figure I should show how I built up the Gatling gun.

I wanted to be able to rework the Gatling gun and I didn't have time to sand the barrels smooth and clean the casting properly plus it seems a royal PITA to get the barrel aligned properly considering the casting anomalies so I opted to use screws instead of glue to hold the parts together.

Seen in the image below are the barrels drilled and tapped for 8-32 screws with the 12 o'clock position barrel drilled and tapped towards the gun base so it can be attached to the body of the gun.

http://i.imgur.com/Oq3wdwv.jpg









Once I get the gun armour finished I will install a center aligning pin so the barrel assembly stays centered on the base.

http://i.imgur.com/Af7JRuU.jpg









The 12:00 barrel will be tack glued in place for ease of removal along with the barrel yoke making the whole assembly dis-mountable for Lucius/Mars conversion.

http://i.imgur.com/gzVAong.jpg









To the left of the gun is the rear louvers for the generators.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Louvers:

I hate doing louvers just about more than any other part of scratchbuilding even more than rivets.

The problem is if not spaced properly or straight or the degree of opening is not homogeneous they look like crap.

So how to make the Void Generator exhaust louvers?

I hit upon the idea yesterday, checking out the moulded Mars resin castings.......... 

http://i.imgur.com/Oq3wdwv.jpg









...........I found similar strips in my stock of Evergreen styrene; nothing new there, but also I got some 1,0 X 1,0 MM strips for the slat spacing.

I glued the square stock to the strip stock leaving a half MM margin from the edge.

http://i.imgur.com/ApOEjmp.jpg









I marked the face side of the slat with pencil for even straight spacing.

http://i.imgur.com/g7ZC6Cb.jpg









Once I got the procedure down pat with the first louver as an experiment; the subsequent three remaining are going quite quickly.

more to follow..........


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Huh. Looks basically like miniature siding strips. And it looks basically perfect.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I don't see how it works... are the strips triangular prisms?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

No, they are 4,8 by 0,5 MM strips with square 1,0 by 1,0 strips glued to the back except for the last or bottom slat which has a 1,0 by 1,5 mm strip glued to the back as seen in this image below at the center bottom the back side of the four individual strips:

http://i.imgur.com/Oq3wdwv.jpg


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ah right I see. That's a very clever method of achieving the louvered effect.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Generator Vents

I spent quite a lot of time on these Reavers this past week and there is darn little to show for it, mainly cleaning up some of the recent work and duplicating parts for the other beastie. 

So mainly all I have to display is the installed Vents which didn't turn out too shabby but I can see by the photo one of the slates is askew which should be hard to adjust.

http://i.imgur.com/SEB4vJH.jpg










Now that the vents are installed I can fill the gap under the generator housings so the upper and lower louvers form a continuous line.

Next on the to-do list is to finish off the center rocket pod housing and the rear of the adjacent superstructure housings........... 

http://i.imgur.com/sOUGszg.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

You're running outta ideas Blackadder.

I put this together this morning when it dawned on me it looks reminiscent of a Cylon Raider.

http://i.imgur.com/IUw6Knz.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/Wai1JAI.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/Aodm14X.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/upEbsfC.jpg









What's a Cylon Raider you ask?

That's what google is for...........


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Done:

God knows how many bits and pieces of styrene went into replicating the interior framework of the Mars Reaver so the parts fit to a paper's thickness tolerance but it's finally done. 

http://i.imgur.com/eULUl0c.jpg









All the pieces fit exactly and the front upper and lower components lock together with just two pins.

http://i.imgur.com/GiBJScB.jpg









Below is the front top and bottom sections connected with the two styrene pins 

http://i.imgur.com/HNbJcjn.jpg









And the front assembly with the forward bulkhead in place

http://i.imgur.com/PjS661X.jpg









Whew!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Greaves and Lower Legs:

I was never satisfied how the greaves and lower legs swapped out, the whole assembly was too flimsy and looked amateurish. 

http://i.imgur.com/zNxT8pX.jpg









Whilst finishing up the greave armour I came up with a better solution that will allow the lower leg to be build up completely as a Mars pattern and the new Lucius lower leg and greave likewise.

Below is the greave as a single self contained lower leg assembly albeit without the upper shank/knee joint installed

http://i.imgur.com/llJfnqh.jpg









The image below shows where the ankle hemisphere will attach.

The asymmetry is because of how the Reaver legs are constructed. I have studied the anatomy of the Reaver and found it ill conceived as far as functionality. That is why the classic Reaver stance is with the legs sprawled; it cannot do otherwise.

The Reaver actually as designed could never walk so much as waddle like a toddler the top hamper weaving side to side in a severe dead man's roll rocking motion like a boat broadside to the waves as the legs spraddle and are incapable of being put one behind the other in a true biped gait. On the whole, Reavers moving across a battlefield would be a comical sight. 

http://i.imgur.com/YmudIJY.jpg









Finally the shank of the upper leg being built up

http://i.imgur.com/Y53Iik9.jpg









Right the core is in fact a one inch section of a broomstick.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Dementia:

Probably this titan will never see completion as I keep finding things with which to be to be dissatisfied. The latest is the lower legs which while somewhat workable with the FW model need modification for a Lucius Reaver especially since I want them at least engineeringly feasible dynamically as well as satisfactory in a static pose.

Below is the reconstruction as of this morning demonstrating the stages needed to effect the modification.

http://i.imgur.com/JxZGdD9.jpg









As usual I underestimated the time involved in the repair as I keep adding unnecessary details such as beveled edges and rivets and reinforcement strip decorations on pieces that will barely be seen or appreciated for their complexity.

http://i.imgur.com/9OgyJkMl.jpg









My goal today is to duplicate the detail on these drum shaped objects to match their FW counterparts, the resin piece on the right.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

How To Make Drums and Cylinders:

With the images in the above post sturdy cylinders for use as legs &etc compatible with styrene is simple an quick.

Evergreen Styrene makes tubes up to 13 MM (1/2 inch ) but sometimes you need a larger diameter.

Start with a wooden dowel slightly less than the requisite diameter of the part you want to make; in this case a leg so we'll say leg but it can be any cylindrical object.

If the part has flat ends that you want to glue to more styrene parts as I need to you'll want to glue on endcaps as well so use 0.020 inch ( 0.5 MM ) styrene sheets; cut the sheet slightly longer than the dowel and wide enough to wrap around the dowel slightly more than twice which will give you sufficient gluing surface to attach your end caps.

Wrap the plastic around the dowel and glue and clamp the seam. For larger diameters wrap wide widths of styrene sheet or use bigger dowels.

When the glue is dried bevel the edge you glued so the seam in relatively flat.

Sand off the ends flush with the wood dowel, put a drop of cyanoacrylate on the end of the dowel and glue on a sheet of 0.040 inch styrene for end caps. The cyliner is done, encased in styrene and strong enough to support any reasonable weight.

Next; installing bands and details........


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

No 45° beveled stock!

What this country needs is a good supply of styrene beveled stock.

Now making beveled stock is fairly easy if you're doing short straight pieces but if you want 2 inch pieces to wrap around a drum it's gonna require a bit of work.

http://i.imgur.com/JH0thb9.jpg









I started with strips of 0.060 inch styrene strips and wrapped a layer around the drum and glued with Styrene thinset cement.

Holding the piece in place for a minute or two is sufficient.

Drawing the styrene strip between your thumbnail and the inner knuckle of your index finger will impart a nice curve to the strip so you won't have to fight with it to hold the curve.

Next I install 0.030 inch strips around the drum on top of the previous strips creating a shallow stepped appearance

http://i.imgur.com/JH0thb9.jpg


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

My mind marvels and boggles at your work in equal measure


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you,

It seems my initial estimate of how long it would take to replicate the lower leg was badly skewed............

Are we have fun yet??????

Knee Prosthesis?

My wife who had to have her knee replaced (Time for a newer model?) says this looks remarkably like the one she had installed.........
The initial stages I used the upper leg knee joint for a moulding guide.....

http://i.imgur.com/PWH0LoX.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/LeZ3bN6.jpg









Built up of strips of plastic instead of casting required a bit if work especially since I want these to position in any reasonable pose although flexing will be out of the question given the nature of the resin model. I should have opted for doing the entire model from scratch.

http://i.imgur.com/769PueT.jpg









The knee joint sits perfectly in the lower knuckle guides.

http://i.imgur.com/tjzFlpO.jpg









Side view shows that it is a go to fabricate the other three

http://i.imgur.com/0xQynQ0.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Not Too Shoddy:

It was a week ago I decided that the lower legs and greaves were substandard and decided to rebuild them.

I was never happy with the greaves, everything was too flimsy and required too much fiddling to set up. 

Here it is a week later; the reinforced greaves with thicker armour with an integral leg assembly and the new legs and foot pad attach point are re-designed, fabricated, and installed.

Not too shoddy if I do say so myself. 

http://i.imgur.com/q5koQIq.jpg









The abomination on the right of these images is the way the old design looked, rather like a house of cards compared to these new very substantial pedal appendages.

http://i.imgur.com/RicWB5K.jpg









This thing just might fly after all .


----------

